# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  Greek from Elis (Western Peloponnese) Gedmatch results

## lacreme

Myheritage kit.
What do you think about her results? Supposedly her village (right on the borders with Arcadia) is an old mix of Arcadian migrants from the vicinity of modern day municipality of Gortynia and local people from Elis. 


*Eurogenes K13*


```
Chris_paternal_grandmother_(Elis_Greece),22.69,9.72,22.79,9.8,27.71,5.11,0,0.44,0,0,0.43,0,1.3
```


Updated (from a so-called "bigger" regions list)


```
Distance to:    Target
5.18147662    Italian_Center
5.37254130    Greek_Lefkada
6.67935626    Greek_Euboea_South
7.00201400    Italian_South
7.46105891    Greek_Athens
7.56601612    Greek_Laconia_Karitsa
7.71033722    Greek_Kefalonia
7.73669180    Greek_Laconia
7.78909494    Greek_Cyclades
8.05455772    Greek_Messenia
8.15559317    Greek_Peloponnese
8.20067070    Greek_Arcadia
8.31792041    Greek_Tsakonia
8.38233261    Greek_Central
8.45858144    Greek_Southeast_Laconia
8.71135466    French_Corsica
8.92127794    Greek_Thessaly
9.23055795    Greek_Smyrna&Phokaia
9.37981343    Albanian
9.43618567    Greek_Andros
9.47082362    Maltese
9.59629095    Torbesh
9.77308549    Greek_Samos
10.17901763    Italian_North
10.28330200    Greek_Epirus
10.62208078    Greek_Deep_Mani
10.67664741    Greek_Achaea
10.89881645    Greek_CentralMacedonia
11.31129966    Greek_Thrace
11.45946334    Greek_Kythera
11.55190460    Greek_West
11.75605376    Turkish_Crete
11.78731946    Jew_Ashkenazi
11.94018425    Aromanian
12.40789265    Jew_Moldova
12.92159433    Greek_Florina
13.03174202    Turkish_Macedonia
13.25502546    Greek_Lesbos
13.63235856    North_Macedonian
13.79708665    Greek_Ikaria
13.82544394    Jew_Morroco
13.88966522    Greek_Crete
14.60742962    Greek_Nisyros
15.06501577    Jew_Italy
15.13013219    Greek_Chios
15.27566692    Jew_Sephardi
15.51565661    Jew_Algeria
16.04220371    Greek_Kalymnos
16.26384948    Bulgarian_Eastern
16.47618585    Italian_North_Alpine
```






```
Distance to:    Target
1.84783185    76.40% Italian_North + 23.60% Samaritan
1.92863689    77.20% Italian_North + 22.80% Lebanese_Christian
1.97476812    69.80% Greek_Deep_Mani + 30.20% Spanish_Valencia
2.02588610    48.20% Italian_North + 51.80% Maltese
2.05070752    71.00% Italian_Center + 29.00% Jew_Ashkenazi
2.05969957    68.40% Greek_Deep_Mani + 31.60% Portuguese
2.06528997    72.40% Greek_Andros + 27.60% Spanish_Galicia
2.10814816    70.60% Greek_Deep_Mani + 29.40% Spanish_Castile-León
2.11103799    69.20% Greek_Deep_Mani + 30.80% Spanish_Murcia
2.15124864    52.00% Greek_Andros + 48.00% Italian_North
```


Updated (from a so-called "smaller" regions list)


```
Distance to:    Target
4.35004598    Italian_Marche
4.62371063    Italian_Lazio
5.13150076    Italian_Abruzzo
5.30293315    Italian_Umbria
5.37254130    Greek_Lefkada
5.53175379    Italian_Romagna
5.74773869    Italian_Molise
6.09523584    Italian_Basilicata
6.67935626    Greek_Euboea_South
6.72037945    Italian_Apulia
6.81139486    Albanian_Catholic_Mirdite
6.94587647    Italian_Sicily
6.97529928    Albanian_South_Albania
7.27714917    Italian_Tuscany
7.46105891    Greek_Athens
7.56601612    Greek_Laconia_Karitsa
7.71033722    Greek_Kefalonia
7.73669180    Greek_Laconia
7.78909494    Greek_Cyclades
8.05455772    Greek_Messenia
8.15559317    Greek_Peloponnese
8.20067070    Greek_Arcadia
8.31792041    Greek_Tsakonia
8.38233261    Greek_Central
8.39858917    Italian_Campania
8.71135466    French_Corsica
8.71950113    Albanian_Central_Albania
8.92127794    Greek_Thessaly
9.23055795    Greek_Smyrna&Phokaia
9.43618567    Greek_Andros
9.47082362    Maltese
9.59629095    Torbesh
9.77308549    Greek_Samos
9.89261341    Albanian_Macedonia
10.23190598    Albanian_North_Albania
10.28330200    Greek_Epirus
10.29805321    Italian_Emilia
10.62208078    Greek_Deep_Mani
10.62833007    Albanian_Kosovo
10.67664741    Greek_Achaea
10.89881645    Greek_CentralMacedonia
11.29599487    Italian_Calabria
11.30096014    Italian_Liguria
11.45946334    Greek_Kythera
11.55190460    Greek_West
11.75605376    Turkish_Crete
11.78731946    Jew_Ashkenazi
11.89131616    Greek_Istanbul
12.07177700    Macedonian_South
12.85616973    Aromanian
```




```
Distance to:    Target
1.76500765    40.00% Italian_Lombardy + 60.00% Maltese
1.88101156    62.40% Italian_Tuscany + 37.60% Jew_Ashkenazi
1.90182931    42.60% Cypriot_Greek + 57.40% Swiss_Italian
1.96103953    67.00% Maltese + 33.00% Swiss_Italian
1.97210323    74.20% Italian_Romagna + 25.80% Jew_Italy
1.97476812    69.80% Greek_Deep_Mani + 30.20% Spanish_Valencia
1.99467659    62.80% Greek_Andros + 37.20% Italian_Piedmont
2.00009586    62.80% Italian_Calabria + 37.20% Swiss_Italian
2.00501781    57.00% Italian_Tuscany + 43.00% Maltese
2.02550276    43.20% Greek_Andros + 56.80% Italian_Tuscany
```


*Dodecad K12b*


```
Chris_paternal_grandmother_(Elis_Greece),4.7,0,4.57,1.22,30.31,18.59,0,0,9.73,0,30.87,0
```


Updated


```
Distance to:    Target
4.14055552    Italian_Lazio
4.40580118    Italian_Marche
4.86326022    Italian_Abruzzo
5.15618076    Italian_Umbria
5.97554182    Greek_Athens
6.02696441    Greek_Central
6.15208908    Italian_Molise
6.24834378    Italian_Apulia
6.71248091    Albanian
6.96624720    Greek_Peloponnese
7.00835929    Italian_Romagna
7.37714715    Italian_Campania
7.40011486    Italian_Basilicata
7.48485805    Italian_Sicily
7.63854044    Greek_Thrace
7.81478727    Greek_Foca
7.89128633    Greek_Thessaly
8.28492607    Greek_Lemnos
8.29912044    Greek_Thessaloniki
9.46247853    Ashkenazi_Jew
9.55691373    Moldovan_Jewish
9.87490253    Albanian_Kosovo
10.04188229    Italian_Tuscany
10.10305894    Bulgarian_Thrace
10.23052785    Italian_Calabria
10.97425168    Greek_Izmir
11.10976147    French_Corsica
11.27520288    Macedonian_South
11.30713934    Turk_Makedonya
11.62974634    Italian_Emilia
11.64911585    Greek_Fournoi
12.09886358    Italian_Liguria
12.11238209    Macedonian_Vardar
12.52337814    Greek_Macedonia
13.02841510    Greek_Crete
13.62007342    Macedonian_East
13.78686331    Italian_Jew
13.89506747    Macedonian_Northeast&Skopje
14.17207113    Macedonian_Polog
14.18472770    Turk_Trakya
14.36809312    Moldovan_Gagauz
14.44318524    Bulgarian_East
14.47163778    Italian_Veneto
14.67326140    Greek_Icaria
14.87985215    Italian_Lombardy
14.89014439    Italian_Piedmont
15.52592670    Italian_Friuli_VG
15.62040652    Greek_Kos
15.79975316    Turk_Deliorman
16.16860538    Bulgarian_Central
```




```
Distance to:    Target
2.36458164    39.40% Italian_Veneto + 60.60% Moldovan_Jewish
2.37726601    38.60% Italian_Lombardy + 61.40% Moldovan_Jewish
2.42206775    41.40% Austrian_Tyrol + 58.60% Sephardic_Jew
2.47837720    66.00% Moldovan_Jewish + 34.00% Swiss_Italian
2.52961591    67.20% Italian_Umbria + 32.80% Moldovan_Jewish
2.54678242    61.00% Ashkenazi_Jew + 39.00% Italian_Veneto
2.60137933    67.80% Greek_Izmir + 32.20% Portuguese
2.63363860    43.80% Italian_Liguria + 56.20% Moldovan_Jewish
2.65050262    58.60% Italian_Romagna + 41.40% Moldovan_Jewish
2.70987193    44.80% Italian_Emilia + 55.20% Moldovan_Jewish
```


I can provide the coordinates for any additional calculator requested

----------


## bigsnake49

it points out as per another thread about a new article (reference forthcoming) how close Peloponnesian people are to to Italians but in her case the Central Italians. Usually the Peloponnesian's are close to Southern Italians.

----------


## brick

> it points out as per another thread about a new article (reference forthcoming) how close Peloponnesian people are to to Italians but in her case the Central Italians. Usually the Peloponnesian's are close to Southern Italians.



She is north of Southern Italians and southeast of Central Italians.

K13

----------


## brick

Only Italians and Greeks in the PCA. She is slightly southeast of the Central Italians and has an anomalous position compared to the Greek averages.

K13

----------


## brick

Similar results with K12

----------


## lacreme

> it points out as per another thread about a new article (reference forthcoming) how close Peloponnesian people are to to Italians but in her case the Central Italians. Usually the Peloponnesian's are close to Southern Italians.


Knowing full well that the results of a single individual could be very different from the average, I was wondering, what kind of mix could have resulted in these type of results ? Would a combination of east Arcadian and Arvanite/Vlach like populations work ?
Her village is right next to the arcadian lands of the former municipality of Iraia (now part of Gortynia) , an area recorded as mostly arvanite inhabited during the medieval period. If the "older", high medieval period, central peloponnesians were more Tsakonian/East arcadian shifted then I can only think of this type of mix (plus later migrants from other parts of Greece of course) . It could be just a case of poor overlap between Myheritage raw data and Eurogenes calculators though and nothing more or less...





> Only Italians and Greeks in the PCA. She is slightly southeast of the Central Italians and has an anomalous position compared to the Greek averages.


Can you do the same with her dodecad data? Thanks!

----------


## brick

> Can you do the same with her dodecad data? Thanks!



Already done, post #5

----------


## Jovialis

> it points out as per another thread about a new article (reference forthcoming) how close Peloponnesian people are to to Italians but in her case the Central Italians. Usually the Peloponnesian's are close to Southern Italians.


Indeed, here's the title, for some reason my phone won't copy web links.

"Assessing temporal and geographic contacts across the Adriatic Sea through the analysis of genome-wide data from Southern Italy"

----------


## bigsnake49

Interesting also to see an overlap of Greek Thessaly and Greek Thrace in the second PCA.

----------


## lacreme

> Already done, post #5


Yeah, I saw it after posting my message, thanks! 
Similar case for Dodecad too then, interesting! 
Any other calculator worth playing with? 

(My friend will buy her G25 coordinates soon)

----------


## Jovialis

> it points out as per another thread about a new article (reference forthcoming) how close Peloponnesian people are to to Italians but in her case the Central Italians. Usually the Peloponnesian's are close to Southern Italians.


I get a pretty close distance:

Distance to:
Jovialis

4.42421744
Chris_paternal_grandmother_(Elis_Greece)

----------


## bigsnake49

> I get a pretty close distance:
> 
> Distance to:
> Jovialis
> 
> 4.42421744
> Chris_paternal_grandmother_(Elis_Greece)


Jovialis you're one of us  :Lol: .

----------


## Jovialis

> Jovialis you're one of us .


Una faccia, una razza :)

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Glad to have found this thread. Need a break from the political ones. My distances, not quite as close as Jovialis, but reasonable. I think Jovialis's modeling using Minoan to capture Southern Italians was dead on. This recent pre-print seems to be providing solid evidence on what Jovialis Modeling showed. Well done!

----------


## Jovialis

Thanks Palermo!

----------


## A. Papadimitriou

> Knowing full well that the results of a single individual could be very different from the average, I was wondering, what kind of mix could have resulted in these type of results ? Would a combination of east Arcadian and Arvanite/Vlach like populations work ?
> Her village is right next to the arcadian lands of the former municipality of Iraia (now part of Gortynia) , an area recorded as mostly arvanite inhabited during the medieval period. If the "older", high medieval period, central peloponnesians were more Tsakonian/East arcadian shifted then I can only think of this type of mix (plus later migrants from other parts of Greece of course) . It could be just a case of poor overlap between Myheritage raw data and Eurogenes calculators though and nothing more or less...


You should consider the possibility of influence of early Slavic (West Slavic) groups and people from N. Italy.
My maternal grandmother from Messenia has an essentially adapted/corrupted Venetian name.

----------


## matadworf

> it points out as per another thread about a new article (reference forthcoming) how close Peloponnesian people are to to Italians but in her case the Central Italians. Usually the Peloponnesian's are close to Southern Italians.


Actually I'm Peloponnesian and cluster with Central Italians; Marche typically first. Deep Maniots or Tsaknonians cluster with Abruzzo or other Souther Italian Groups but from what I've seen on G25 Peloponnesians, Thessalians, Rumeliotes, Epirotes cluster with Central Italians.

----------


## lacreme

Just did a K13 3D PCA run.
She is still on the "Italian" cline but
On the Z-axis she is on the same level/height with South Italians and some Balkan subpopulations (some Greek and Albanian regions) . The Central Italian averages form a cluster far "lower" from all of them with the only Balkan average close on the Z-axis to them being the very atypical Albanian Mirdite average (consisting of a single individual) who is between the Balkan and the Italian cline on the 2D version.

----------


## Jovialis

> Just did a K13 3D PCA run.
> She is still on the "Italian" cline but
> On the Z-axis she is on the same level/height with South Italians and some Balkan subpopulations (some Greek and Albanian regions) . The Central Italian averages form a cluster far "lower" from all of them with the only Balkan average close on the Z-axis to them being the very atypical Albanian Mirdite average (consisting of a single individual) who is between the Balkan and the Italian cline on the 2D version.


The directions they are pulled in depends on the components, and can radically change by introducing or taking away samples projected.

----------


## Jovialis

Based on my experience Dodecad is better at decerning different types of farmer DNA. That's why it is a good calculator for Southern Europeans. But it seems to not work so well for determining WHG from Steppe. Euroogenes calcs seem to be the opposite.

----------


## Jovialis

> Based on my experience Dodecad is better at decerning different types of farmer DNA. That's why it is a good calculator for Southern Europeans. But it seems to not work so well for determining WHG from Steppe. Euroogenes calcs seem to be the opposite.


Because of Dodecad K12b's ability to decern farmer DNA better, I was able to create the models for southern Europeans which led to me noticing that Minoans are indeed a good proxy.

----------


## Jovialis

> Based on my experience Dodecad is better at decerning different types of farmer DNA. That's why it is a good calculator for Southern Europeans. But it seems to not work so well for determining WHG from Steppe. Euroogenes calcs seem to be the opposite.


Eurogenes seems to better for eastern Europeans, because their farmer ancestry is much smaller, and less relevant for accurately modeling them. But also because it is better at decerning components that do matter for modeling them.

----------


## Jovialis

I said to Davidski on anthrogenica that Dodecad was better for Southern Europeans, and he rebuked my claim. Asserting that G25 was better on both accounts. However, it is my honest observation, I'm not trying to be a t-roll. Recently, I tried to recreate my Minoan calcu set on G25 and the farmers were all jumbled on the 3D PCA. Though WHG, steppe, and others looked finely projected.

----------


## lacreme

Forgot to add, just for fun, her actual ethnicity estimate from Myheritage... I know their estimates leave a lot to be desired but her significant Balkan shift at least seems logical according to her ancestry. For this reason, her placement on the "Italian" cline is more of a coincidence -I think- than something like the connection presented on the upcoming Adriatic seas paper. 
_20220303_103548.jpg
Genetic groups:
High confidence: Greece
Medium: Romania, Italy/France/Germany, Albanians in N. Macedonia and in Albania, Serbia/Croatia/Bosnia
Low: Crete




> The directions they are pulled in depends on the components, and can radically change by introducing or taking away samples projected.


I used all the available averages of Greeks+Cypriots, Italians, Albanians, N. Macedonians, Bulgarians, Romanians+Aromanians and Turks. 
I understand what you are saying but it produced seemingly clear/well defined placements and pulls. If you have a more suitable list please share it.

----------


## Jovialis

Try using all west Eurasians.

Also if it is the "updated' list, I see some were user submitted from the Apricity, from single individuals...

----------


## Jovialis

> Try using all west Eurasians.
> Also if it is the "updated' list, I see some were user submitted from the Apricity, from single individuals...


Also, my heritage is confounded because it is looking at heritage with modern mixed populations. Ashkenazi for example are a good chunk Greek.

----------


## Jovialis

Here were my, My Heritage results:

----------


## Angela

Mine:
Distance to:Angela12.26213277Chris_paternal_grandmother_(El is_Greece)

Emilia is at a distance of 11 and Liguria 12, so that seems right.

Personally, I wouldn't take My Heritage very seriously, especially for the two-way mix, which I never look at, period, in any calculator. It's as bad as Eurogenes' "Jewish" calculator; everybody in Southern Europe and beyond comes out as part Jewish. Part of the reason is that you can't use Ashkenazim as reference samples, when they're approximately half-European or more.

----------


## ihype02

> Myheritage kit.
> What do you think about her results? Supposedly her village (right on the borders with Arcadia) is an old mix of Arcadian migrants from the vicinity of modern day municipality of Gortynia and local people from Elis. 
> 
> 
> *Eurogenes K13*
> 
> 
> ```
> Chris_paternal_grandmother_(Elis_Greece),22.69,9.72,22.79,9.8,27.71,5.11,0,0.44,0,0,0.43,0,1.3
> ...


Are those Deep Maniot samples self-made coordinates created from original partial Maniot coordinates? The results seem fine but also many of those _unique outliers_ are almost always self made (i.e extracted). I would not recommend them, sorry.

----------


## ihype02

What is this?

Distance to:
Albanian_Catholic_Mirdite

3.63917573
Italian_Lazio

3.74977333
Italian_Marche

4.10082918
Italian_Umbria

5.17549998
Italian_Romagna

6.82568678
Italian_Tuscany

7.14372452
Italian_Abruzzo

7.51382725
Italian_Basilicata

7.59715078
Greek_Laconia_Karitsa

7.70085710
Italian_Molise

7.76609941
Greek_Euboea_South

8.27516767
Italian_Apulia

8.43353425
Albanian_South_Albania

8.71658764
Greek_Athens

8.83832563
Albanian_Central_Albania

8.91531828
Greek_Cyclades

8.94280717
Italian_Emilia

9.08770048
Greek_Samos

9.15278100
Greek_Kefalonia

9.25234024
Greek_Central

9.30903862
Greek_Messenia

9.33296845
Italian_Sicily

9.39639292
French_Corsica

9.47769487
Greek_Thessaly

9.52760725
Greek_Laconia

9.62090952
Albanian_Kosovo

----------


## bigsnake49

> What is this?
> 
> Distance to:
> Albanian_Catholic_Mirdite
> 
> 3.63917573
> Italian_Lazio
> 
> 3.74977333
> ...


So Albanians are closer to Northen Italians where as Greeks closer to Southern Italians?

----------


## Angela

Albanians usually plot quite far east of Tuscans (Slavic, not West European admixture), but parallel, if that makes sense.

I've never seen an Albanian plot with Northern Italians. The only people from the Balkans whom I've seen plot with Northern Italians are Bulgarians occasionally, or Romanians. 

We've known this for decades, since the days of Cavalli-Sforza.

As for Southern Italians/Sicilians, they're closest to people from the Peloponnese and some of the islands.

----------


## brick

> So Albanians are closer to Northen Italians where as Greeks closer to Southern Italians?


Albanian_Catholic_Mirdite looks like an outlier. Possible miscalculation in the average or an outlier not representative of all Albanians. Albanians do not plot with Italians, Albanians are part of the Balkan cluster, as is obvious.

----------


## lacreme

> What is this?
> 
> Distance to:
> Albanian_Catholic_Mirdite
> 
> 3.63917573
> Italian_Lazio
> 
> 3.74977333
> ...


He is a single individual, "Illyrius" from the forum ending in ....-city to be exact. 
While he is an outlier he has a close match on gedmatch with similar results (also Albanian).
Interestingly he is R-U152 but I don't think it's resolved further downstream.

----------


## torzio

curiously I ran mine on K13

Distance to:	TorzioK13
2.84056815	Italian_North_Alpine
7.10191523	Italian_North
9.23246446	North_Macedonian
10.55479038	Bosniak_Sandžak
10.81767997	Torbesh
10.91829199	Italian_Aosta_Valley
10.92863212	Austrian_Tyrol
10.96351677	Albanian
11.01673273	US_New-York-City
11.33977072	Swiss_French
11.34944492	Italian_Center
11.62167802	Aromanian
11.98660920	Montenegrin
12.15137029	Romanian_South
12.47082596	French_Corsica
12.55127882	Romanian_Centre
12.69399464	Romanian 
12.85499903	Portuguese
12.92438780	Bulgarian_Western
13.23141338	Bulgarian_Central
13.37591118	Bulgarian_Eastern
14.18812532	Greek_North
14.45193759	Gagauz_Moldova
14.49120078	Serb
14.70514536	Swiss_German



Target: TorzioK13
Distance: 0.7701% / 0.77010268 | ADC: 0.25x RC
33.6	Italian_North_Alpine
24.1	Austrian_Salzburg-Upper_Austria
21.9	Italian_Aosta_Valley
11.9	Bosniak_Sandžak
6.3	Sardinian
2.2	Kalash

----------


## bigsnake49

> He is a single individual, "Illyrius" from the forum ending in ....-city to be exact. 
> While he is an outlier he has a close match on gedmatch with similar results (also Albanian).
> Interestingly he is R-U152 but I don't think it's resolved further downstream.


If he is R-U152 no wonder he is so close to Tuscan and Northern Italians.

----------


## Tomenable

Can you post also Eurogenes K36 ???

----------


## 23abc

> Are those Deep Maniot samples self-made coordinates created from original partial Maniot coordinates? The results seem fine but also many of those _unique outliers_ are almost always self made (i.e extracted). I would not recommend them, sorry.


It's an average of 4 full Maniots, genotyped with high coverage raw data. I'm not sure what you mean by self made, or why you assume that. A significant proportion of the Greek averages come from what I have posted online, and I have pretty good standards for what is an acceptable average. Every average I post must have more than 1 individual, as I strongly disagree with basing averages on individuals such as that 'Albanian_Catholic_Mirdite' average. In most cases, the individuals must have their family trees posted on MyHeritage or AncestryDNA, before they are added to an average. Also, individuals must have above 165,000 SNP overlap with Eurogenes K13, as from my experience, coordinates which come from low SNP overlap raw data such as the one in the OP are much more prone to being outliers. The only time I would ever forego the last case is if the area is extremely unique and only has the low SNP overlap kits available from that area.

----------


## lacreme

> Can you post also Eurogenes K36 ???


Sure! Please post any possibly interesting result that you might find if you use it with the available datasheets.
_20220319_184114.jpg



> It's an average of 4 full Maniots, genotyped with high coverage raw data. I'm not sure what you mean by self made, or why you assume that. A significant proportion of the Greek averages come from what I have posted online, and I have pretty good standards for what is an acceptable average. Every average I post must have more than 1 individual, as I strongly disagree with basing averages on individuals such as that 'Albanian_Catholic_Mirdite' average. In most cases, the individuals must have their family trees posted on MyHeritage or AncestryDNA, before they are added to an average. Also, individuals must have above 165,000 SNP overlap with Eurogenes K13, as from my experience, coordinates which come from low SNP overlap raw data such as the one in the OP are much more prone to being outliers. The only time I would ever forego the last case is if the area is extremely unique and only has the low SNP overlap kits available from that area.


In my friend's case, her grandson, who is of very mixed (greek) background his Myheritage kit produced VERY similar results with his WGS derived kit which had basically 100% overlap. I understand that's not always the case though.
He may test her with Ancestry too in the future, it was going to be the first choice but budgetary restrictions (and a very good offer  :Laughing: ) turned his attention to Myheritage.

----------


## Angela

What a pity since it's such an inaccurate and misleading calculator.

----------


## bigsnake49

> What a pity since it's such an inaccurate and misleading calculator.


Are you talking about K36 Angela?

----------


## Angela

> Are you talking about K36 Angela?


No, bigsnake, I was talking about MyHeritage.

I can't comment about K36 because I've never tested it against myself.

----------


## mount123

> Albanians usually plot quite far east of Tuscans (Slavic, not West European admixture), but parallel, if that makes sense.
> 
> I've never seen an Albanian plot with Northern Italians. The only people from the Balkans whom I've seen plot with Northern Italians are Bulgarians occasionally, or Romanians. 
> 
> We've known this for decades, since the days of Cavalli-Sforza.
> 
> As for Southern Italians/Sicilians, they're closest to people from the Peloponnese and some of the islands.


Where did these Bulgarians and Romanians come from? I find it quite dubious that populations whose ethnogenesis is predominantly Slavic can plot in this direction.


As far as Albanians and Kosovars are concerned, the autosomal differences related to certain regions are quite underestimated. The accuracy with which the Slavic admixture in them can be measured is also rather approximate.


My father comes from Ulpiana (Central Kosovo) and gets 14.87% Baltic (I know that doesn't necessarily equate with Slavic) and 26.25% North Atlantic with this K13 calculator; the "Slavic input" seems to be significantly smaller than that of mainstream Albanians.

----------


## Jovialis

I find it hard to believe that Albanian_Catholic_Mirdite is a legit sample, or this is just a fluke, or perhaps due to low resolution.

Albanians do not cluster with Central Italians, regardless of religion. This person would be an outlier, not only for Albania, but for the entire Balkans in general.

----------


## Jovialis

> Sure! Please post any possibly interesting result that you might find if you use it with the available datasheets.
> _20220319_184114.jpg
> 
> 
> In my friend's case, her grandson, who is of very mixed (greek) background his Myheritage kit produced VERY similar results with his WGS derived kit which had basically 100% overlap. I understand that's not always the case though.
> He may test her with Ancestry too in the future, it was going to be the first choice but budgetary restrictions (and a very good offer ) turned his attention to Myheritage.


Ancestry is the superior calculator to pretty much all of the consumer-genomic test, this is quantifiable, when you look at the amount of SNPs yielded in the raw data.

----------


## Jovialis

> I find it hard to believe that Albanian_Catholic_Mirdite is a legit sample, or this is just a fluke, or perhaps due to low resolution.
> Albanians do not cluster with Central Italians, regardless of religion. This person would be an outlier, not only for Albania, but for the entire Balkans in general.


Considering that Balkans_IA was a south-to-central Italians-like genetic profile. maybe this group of Albanians were insulated from Slavic input, perhaps.

----------


## mount123

> Considering that Balkans_IA was a south-to-central Italians-like genetic profile. maybe this group of Albanians were insulated from Slavic input, perhaps.


There definitely is a slight autosomal north west pull in some Kosovar and Geg groups overall, my region included. Considering the Patterson/Reich et. al. IA Illyrian samples or Mathieson MBA Posusje samples and knowing how they plot it is not really a surprise to me. They were not modern south/central Italian like though neither did they overlap with IA Latini, they clearly form their own cluster. 

The Mirdita sample is very odd to me since he also has an elevated West Asian percentage. Having a lower Baltic percentage than mainstream Albanians (usually 18-22 %) is not really a rarity and is heavily tied to what region you are from. I got 15.07%, my father gets 14.87%. I have relatives who are on the 12 percentile but 9% like this Mirdita inidividual seems very very unusual. I really doubt that his results are legit (probably low resolution or smh) unless during the time of fascist Italy some highly unlikely mixing happened but even then that result does not seem to work out.

----------


## ihype02

> I find it hard to believe that Albanian_Catholic_Mirdite is a legit sample, or this is just a fluke, or perhaps due to low resolution.
> 
> Albanians do not cluster with Central Italians, regardless of religion. This person would be an outlier, not only for Albania, but for the entire Balkans in general.


It is probably an outlier but Mirdita is the most isolated region in Albania.

----------


## ihype02

> It's an average of 4 full Maniots, genotyped with high coverage raw data. I'm not sure what you mean by self made, or why you assume that.


I meant like *extracting* coordinates from someone who is like half Thessalian and half Maniot and creating a full Maniot sample well that was clearly not the case here. Do you mind sharing those Deep Maniotes coordinates?

----------


## Jovialis

> There definitely is a slight autosomal north west pull in some Kosovar and Geg groups overall, my region included. Considering the Patterson/Reich et. al. IA Illyrian samples or Mathieson MBA Posusje samples and knowing how they plot it is not really a surprise to me. They were not modern south/central Italian like though neither did they overlap with IA Latini, they clearly form their own cluster. 
> 
> The Mirdita sample is very odd to me since he also has an elevated West Asian percentage. Having a lower Baltic percentage than mainstream Albanians (usually 18-22 %) is not really a rarity and is heavily tied to what region you are from. I got 15.07%, my father gets 14.87%. I have relatives who are on the 12 percentile but 9% like this Mirdita inidividual seems very very unusual. I really doubt that his results are legit (probably low resolution or smh) unless during the time of fascist Italy some highly unlikely mixing happened but even then that result does not seem to work out.


The sample I am referring to is:



```
Balkan_(Bulgaria)_IA:I5769:Mathieson_2018,2.57,0,2.28,0,37.94,13.19,0,0,9.59,0.01,34.31,0.12
```

At least, according to Olalde et al 2021 pre-print, is pretty representative of the region in the IA.

_INB4 someone mentions the modeling of the paper*

_The PCAs check out, could be a coincidence. However, Aegean_BA/IA + northern Balkan groups makes too much sense to me, imo. The same dymanic happened in Southern, (particularly South-Eastern) Italy, which was observed in Sarno et al. 2021. Except in the Southern Italian scenario instead of Northern Balkan groups, it was Northwestern European groups ultimately originating from France.






I feel strongly about this, because all of this was confirmed in my own analysis of European populations, using Dodecad K12b, and aDNA.

----------


## ihype02

Deep Maniotes seem to be more southern shifted than Southern Italians (closer to Crete). 

Distance to:
Deep_Mani

1.86027076
Greek_Kythera

2.14390428
Greek_Deep_Mani

3.07983837
Greek_Crete

3.18466180
Greek_Ikaria

4.07237040
Greek_Chios

4.09425480
Greek_Lesbos

4.39783784
Italian_Calabria

4.69697699
Greek_Smyrna&Phokaia

4.74575262
Maltese

4.90658163
Greek_Tsakonia

5.05909036
Italian_Campania

5.11133864
Greek_Cyclades

5.12715261
Greek_Andros

5.33884086
Greek_Istanbul

5.37170719
Greek_Kalymnos

5.47805154
Italian_Sicily

5.72317807
Italian_Apulia

5.72622893
Greek_Nisyros

5.75975672
Greek_Kefalonia

6.37207028
Greek_Samos

6.58448362
Greek_Kos

6.69705211
Greek_Karpathos

6.75821362
Italian_Molise

7.24498986
Greek_Athens

7.32063321
Italian_Basilicata



Other regions:
Distance to:
North_Tsakonia

1.93646154
Greek_Central

2.07554150
Greek_Athens

2.36274664
Greek_Kefalonia

2.38570817
Greek_Smyrna&Phokaia

3.29790447
Greek_Messenia

3.43201379
Greek_Laconia

3.49586687
Greek_Peloponnese

3.55650638
Greek_Tsakonia

3.85990814
Greek_Istanbul

3.89326253
Greek_Cyclades

4.80568681
Greek_Samos

5.23107468
Greek_Euboea_South

5.46202510
Greek_Achaea

5.56761347
Greek_Arcadia

5.62769769
Turkish_Crete

5.75576566
Italian_Apulia

5.91332914
Italian_Molise

6.01401219
Greek_Laconia_Karitsa

6.11345656
Italian_Abruzzo

6.22769896
Greek_Kythera

6.43429161
Greek_Epirus

6.45749760
Greek_Lefkada

6.59479385
Italian_Basilicata

6.65419368
Italian_Sicily

6.69035471
Greek_Deep_Mani



Distance to:
South_Tsakonia

1.79656212
Greek_Smyrna&Phokaia

2.40553864
Greek_Kefalonia

2.84551258
Greek_Cyclades

3.42604313
Greek_Samos

3.55007003
Greek_Athens

3.78571764
Greek_Central

3.81390164
Greek_Tsakonia

4.49951708
Italian_Apulia

4.55387682
Greek_Istanbul

4.69202559
Greek_Kythera

5.13975254
Greek_Deep_Mani

5.29610978
Italian_Sicily

5.41777085
Italian_Molise

5.44735645
Italian_Campania

5.47953768
Greek_Lesbos

5.95956532
Greek_Messenia

6.04581852
Italian_Abruzzo

6.12574581
Italian_Basilicata

6.17535349
Greek_Crete

6.26302472
Greek_Laconia

6.55037848
Greek_Peloponnese

6.72484912
Maltese

6.93473368
Turkish_Crete

7.01371243
Greek_Andros

7.03807653
Greek_Ikaria



Distance to:
West_Taygetos

1.70093361
Greek_Achaea

2.63865977
Greek_Peloponnese

2.70722941
Greek_West

2.76689362
Greek_Laconia

3.01809000
Greek_Epirus

3.05664823
Greek_CentralMacedonia

3.12459202
Greek_Messenia

3.53246228
Greek_Thessaly

3.99593322
Greek_Laconia_Karitsa

4.17660968
Greek_Central

4.21294997
Greek_Arcadia

4.33840963
Greek_Euboea_South

4.67874996
Turkish_Macedonia

4.87493259
Greek_Athens

5.31924782
Albanian_South_Albania

5.67512962
Albanian_Macedonia

5.90217507
Turkish_Crete

5.96083253
Greek_Thrace

5.97197743
Aromanian

6.13555161
Greek_Kefalonia

6.26686022
Torbesh

6.32460513
Albanian_Central_Albania

6.32945337
Macedonian_South

6.52782226
Greek_Florina

6.63233894
Albanian_North_Albania



Distance to:
Messenia

1.78443051
Greek_Laconia

1.82445361
Greek_Messenia

2.21494009
Greek_Laconia_Karitsa

2.30823417
Greek_Euboea_South

2.35148565
Greek_Peloponnese

2.75062675
Greek_Central

3.06126566
Greek_Athens

3.09029751
Greek_Achaea

3.23957349
Greek_Thessaly

3.38698636
Greek_Arcadia

3.55482425
Greek_Epirus

4.02433527
Albanian_South_Albania

4.02785676
Greek_CentralMacedonia

4.09937308
Albanian_Central_Albania

4.28662946
Greek_West

4.51944453
Greek_Kefalonia

5.66939719
Greek_Smyrna&Phokaia

5.76982040
Albanian_Macedonia

5.81651732
Torbesh

6.10970683
Greek_Cyclades

6.12163082
Greek_Samos

6.22712356
Turkish_Macedonia

6.24061039
Turkish_Crete

6.41568604
Albanian_North_Albania

6.59024771
Albanian_Kosovo



Distance to:
Laconia

1.34272498
Greek_Central

1.72524704
Greek_Athens

2.11537626
Greek_Laconia

2.32377230
Greek_Messenia

2.38798350
Greek_Peloponnese

2.73945657
Greek_Kefalonia

3.70360048
Greek_Smyrna&Phokaia

3.79466897
Greek_Euboea_South

3.99586296
Greek_Achaea

4.04227052
Greek_Arcadia

4.55905528
Greek_Laconia_Karitsa

4.79762165
Greek_Cyclades

5.07568701
Greek_Tsakonia

5.19805507
Greek_Istanbul

5.23185363
Greek_Samos

5.38877434
Greek_Thessaly

5.40732686
Greek_West

5.46176927
Greek_Epirus

5.46219533
Turkish_Crete

5.47474079
Greek_CentralMacedonia

5.78800147
Albanian_Central_Albania

5.85165954
Albanian_South_Albania

6.61744105
Italian_Apulia

6.76511307
Italian_Molise

6.82316305
Italian_Abruzzo



Distance to:
Corinthia

1.32545157
Greek_Messenia

1.86392982
Greek_Athens

1.97215539
Greek_Laconia

2.00832564
Greek_Central

2.33503948
Greek_Peloponnese

2.56465580
Greek_Euboea_South

2.95035962
Greek_Arcadia

3.44360776
Greek_Kefalonia

3.66572085
Greek_Laconia_Karitsa

3.72494924
Greek_Achaea

4.12273688
Albanian_Central_Albania

4.42692013
Greek_Thessaly

4.53586506
Albanian_South_Albania

4.70018317
Greek_Smyrna&Phokaia

4.72459092
Greek_Epirus

4.73698183
Greek_CentralMacedonia

4.95351611
Greek_West

5.34430392
Greek_Cyclades

5.65103060
Greek_Tsakonia

5.73427061
Greek_Samos

6.51793080
Torbesh

6.52206903
Turkish_Crete

6.62358546
Greek_Istanbul

6.69606484
Albanian_Macedonia

6.72041084
Italian_Abruzzo



Distance to:
Elis

1.64257371
Greek_Central

1.72570890
Greek_Messenia

2.02997233
Greek_Laconia

2.04825292
Greek_Athens

2.37189701
Greek_Peloponnese

3.13965288
Greek_Achaea

3.16079701
Greek_Euboea_South

3.45392213
Greek_Arcadia

3.49554351
Greek_Kefalonia

3.78031918
Greek_Laconia_Karitsa

4.48842401
Greek_Smyrna&Phokaia

4.51702639
Greek_West

4.51915865
Greek_Epirus

4.52468900
Greek_CentralMacedonia

4.53274229
Greek_Thessaly

4.89351490
Albanian_Central_Albania

5.19599711
Albanian_South_Albania

5.36207847
Greek_Samos

5.40921524
Greek_Cyclades

5.70364125
Turkish_Crete

5.99377236
Greek_Tsakonia

6.16590953
Greek_Istanbul

6.91119631
Torbesh

6.94374302
Albanian_Macedonia

7.05597933
Turkish_Macedonia



Distance to:
Arcadia

0.97549805
Greek_Peloponnese

1.31055552
Greek_Messenia

1.42303995
Greek_Laconia

2.75773245
Greek_Central

2.81208833
Greek_Athens

2.96849264
Greek_Arcadia

3.25278820
Greek_Achaea

3.25524418
Greek_Euboea_South

4.20458876
Greek_Kefalonia

4.29122700
Greek_Laconia_Karitsa

4.35747831
Greek_Thessaly

4.40155863
Greek_Epirus

4.41217541
Greek_West

4.42605822
Greek_CentralMacedonia

4.61718843
Albanian_South_Albania

5.07296631
Greek_Smyrna&Phokaia

5.23952989
Albanian_Central_Albania

5.61962036
Greek_Tsakonia

6.06848383
Greek_Istanbul

6.13644407
Greek_Cyclades

6.23672918
Turkish_Crete

6.37148893
Albanian_Macedonia

6.55103376
Torbesh

6.62426652
Greek_Lefkada

6.72837375
Greek_Samos



Distance to:
Argolis

1.24198666
Greek_Messenia

1.77859308
Greek_Laconia

1.87695721
Greek_Athens

1.94458694
Greek_Central

2.12871578
Greek_Peloponnese

2.58194565
Greek_Euboea_South

2.96455407
Greek_Arcadia

3.46901367
Greek_Kefalonia

3.50394147
Greek_Achaea

3.60561622
Greek_Laconia_Karitsa

4.28560595
Albanian_Central_Albania

4.35243964
Greek_Thessaly

4.56100519
Greek_Epirus

4.57406612
Albanian_South_Albania

4.63464733
Greek_CentralMacedonia

4.64172714
Greek_Smyrna&Phokaia

4.75044270
Greek_West

5.35550823
Greek_Cyclades

5.69903113
Greek_Tsakonia

5.70113308
Greek_Samos

6.24918842
Turkish_Crete

6.49949755
Greek_Istanbul

6.50713692
Torbesh

6.63477342
Albanian_Macedonia

6.83324270
Italian_Abruzzo



Distance to:
East_Taygetos

1.81611425
Greek_Central

1.83909183
Greek_Laconia

1.97482466
Greek_Peloponnese

2.30455665
Greek_Athens

2.30934821
Greek_Messenia

3.25028882
Greek_Kefalonia

3.91672807
Greek_Achaea

3.94069266
Greek_Smyrna&Phokaia

4.01904809
Greek_Euboea_South

4.30587248
Greek_Arcadia

4.60289963
Greek_Laconia_Karitsa

5.03950861
Greek_Istanbul

5.10965160
Greek_Cyclades

5.16040099
Greek_Epirus

5.17969547
Greek_Tsakonia

5.24410324
Turkish_Crete

5.27435935
Greek_Thessaly

5.27954105
Greek_West

5.43839276
Greek_CentralMacedonia

5.64383820
Greek_Samos

5.78402080
Albanian_South_Albania

6.16450827
Albanian_Central_Albania

6.89403950
Greek_Lefkada

6.98738053
Italian_Apulia

6.99832282
Italian_Molise

----------


## matadworf

> it points out as per another thread about a new article (reference forthcoming) how close Peloponnesian people are to to Italians but in her case the Central Italians. Usually the Peloponnesian's are close to Southern Italians.


As a Peloponnesian Greek my closest G25 Italian population is Marche or Molise. I do agree that Deep Maniots and Tsakonians may cluster with Southern Italians and/or Siclians.

----------


## matadworf

> Albanians usually plot quite far east of Tuscans (Slavic, not West European admixture), but parallel, if that makes sense.
> 
> I've never seen an Albanian plot with Northern Italians. The only people from the Balkans whom I've seen plot with Northern Italians are Bulgarians occasionally, or Romanians. 
> 
> We've known this for decades, since the days of Cavalli-Sforza.
> 
> As for Southern Italians/Sicilians, they're closest to people from the Peloponnese and some of the islands.


Southern Italians/Sicilians cluster with Deep Maniots and/or Tsakonians (who are East Med like) but in general not standard Peloponnesians (more Balkan like) who are typically closer to Molise and/or Marche.

----------


## Angela

> Southern Italians/Sicilians cluster with Deep Maniots and/or Tsakonians (who are East Med like) but in general not standard Peloponnesians (more Balkan like) who are typically closer to Molise and/or Marche.


Matadworf, I know "East Med" is a term long used on anthrofora, but it's meaningless, and therefore not used by academicians. If you mean Aegean or Anatolian Bronze Age, that would be closer to the reality. 

Of all Greeks, Deep Maniots, Tsakonians, and Aegean Islanders are closest to their illustrious ancestors, the Bronze Age, Iron Age and Classical Era Greeks, because their isolation means they were less impacted by the Slavic migrations.

I've never seen Greeks plot as far north as the Marche. The furthest north I've seen them is southeast of Tuscany, and those were Thessalonians; the rest plotted east of Central Italian and further south, like Campania, Apulia, etc.

----------


## ihype02

> Matadworf, I know "East Med" is a term long used on anthrofora, but it's meaningless, and therefore not used by academicians. If you mean Aegean or Anatolian Bronze Age, that would be closer to the reality. 
> 
> Of all Greeks, Deep Maniots, Tsakonians, and Aegean Islanders are closest to their illustrious ancestors, the Bronze Age, Iron Age and Classical Era Greeks, because their isolation means they were less impacted by the Slavic migrations.
> 
> I've never seen Greeks plot as far north as the Marche. The furthest north I've seen them is southeast of Tuscany, and those were Thessalonians; the rest plotted east of Central Italian and further south, like Campania, Apulia, etc.


4

SE_Laconia in G25 that plotted with Abruzzes were not Maniotes which I mistakenly referred them as. Deep Maniotes are slightly north of Cretans and slightly south of Calabrese. South Tsakonians seem to be closer to Sicilians though.

I think that some other eastern coastal Laconians are in "the Abruzzo cluster" too. Eastern Laconia remained into the Byzantine order. 

Maniotes from West Taygetus seem to be like other Mainland Greeks, that makes sense because the Slavic language survived in Taygetus till the 15th century. While Emperor Constatine VII wrote this about Deep Mani:
There is a description of Mani and its inhabitants in Constantine VII's _De Administrando Imperio_:[21]_Be it known that the inhabitants of Castle Maina are not from the race of aforesaid Slavs (Melingoi and Ezeritai dwelling on the Taygetus) but from the older Romaioi, who up to the present time are termed Hellenes by the local inhabitants on account of their being in olden times idolatres and worshippers of idols like the ancient Greeks, and who were baptized and became Christians in the reign of the glorious Basil. The place in which they live is waterless and inaccessible, but has olives from which they gain some consolation._

----------


## Angela

Abruzzo is southern Italy in genetics despite it's central location geographically.

It is also most definitely southeast of Toscana, as indeed is Molise. I've seen a lot of Greeks also plot due east of Campania.

----------


## ihype02

> Abruzzo is southern Italy in genetics despite it's central location geographically.
> 
> It is also most definitely southeast of Toscana, as indeed is Molise. I've seen a lot of Greeks also plot due east of Campania.


I know. They are slightly more northern shifted version of Apulians.

----------


## Palermo Trapani

> I know. They are slightly more northern shifted version of Apulians.


Dean Martin's (Dino Paulo Crocetti) ancestors were from Abruzzo. As was the famous American of Italian ancestry Boxer Rocky Marciano (Paternal side, Maternal was from Naples). They are as Angela noted well within the Southern Italian/Sicilian genetic cluster in all PCA plots. My Dodecad 12B-updated and K13_updated, while 1 example, I think supports that.

Top 25 Dodecad 12B updated samples

Distance to:
PalermoTrapani_ANCESTRY

3.55695094
Italian_Campania

3.65477770
Italian_Molise

3.83109645
Italian_Abruzzo

4.03399306
Italian_Sicily

4.70940548
Italian_Basilicata

5.85703850
Italian_Calabria

6.29590343
Italian_Apulia

6.47651913
Ashkenazi_Jews

7.04365275
Italian_Marche

7.18862991
Moldovan_Jewish

7.65706210
Italian_Lazio

7.90179726
Greek_Lemnos

8.92806810
Italian_Umbria

8.92854971
Italian_Jews

9.03374230
Greek_Foca

9.04327927
Greek_Athens

9.04979005
Greek_Central

9.35666073
Greek_Fournoi

9.70223686
Greek_Izmir

10.45749014
Italian_Romagna

10.57145212
Greek_Crete

10.81484165
Greek_Peloponnese

11.64560432
Sephardic_Jews

11.69138999
Greek_Icaria

11.84918563
Albanian



Top 25 K13-Updated samples

Distance to:
PalermoTrapani_ANCESTRY

4.24299423
Italian_Sicily

4.27984813
Italian_Molise

4.53094913
Italian_Apulia

4.54467821
Italian_Abruzzo

5.01440924
Italian_Campania

5.36017724
Italian_Basilicata

6.03359760
Malta

6.68697989
Italian_Calabria

6.81370677
Greek_Cyclades

8.11038840
Greek_Ionia

8.34559764
Greek_North_Aegean

8.46651050
Greek_Athens

8.55354313
Italian_Marche

8.61175360
Italian_Lazio

8.68674277
Greek_Andros_Island

9.16282162
Greek_Western-Thrace

9.23201495
Ashkenazi

9.47518338
Greek_Central

9.66857280
Italian_Umbria

9.72998972
Moroccan_Jew

9.77843546
Moldova_Jewish

10.06554519
Greek_Crete

10.07475062
Greek_Symi_Island

10.19252177
Italian_Jewish

10.65898213
Italian_Romagna

----------


## Ralphie Boy

This is an interesting finding/argument from the Roman Balkans IA study, about modeling mainland Greeks:5C805396-5D4F-4168-84A0-98FCBDF67391.jpg

----------


## matadworf

> Matadworf, I know "East Med" is a term long used on anthrofora, but it's meaningless, and therefore not used by academicians. If you mean Aegean or Anatolian Bronze Age, that would be closer to the reality. 
> 
> Of all Greeks, Deep Maniots, Tsakonians, and Aegean Islanders are closest to their illustrious ancestors, the Bronze Age, Iron Age and Classical Era Greeks, because their isolation means they were less impacted by the Slavic migrations.
> 
> I've never seen Greeks plot as far north as the Marche. The furthest north I've seen them is southeast of Tuscany, and those were Thessalonians; the rest plotted east of Central Italian and further south, like Campania, Apulia, etc.


Here's my G25 modern pop averages comparison:
Distance to:
Anthony_C_scaled

0.02160412
Greek_Thessaly

0.02469069
Greek_Macedonia

0.02520784
Greek_Peloponnese

0.02524797
Albanian

0.02790092
Greek_Central_Macedonia

0.02822096
Italian_Marche

0.03157852
Italian_Molise

0.03171735
Greek_Laconia

0.03180298
Rumelia_East

0.03232864
Italian_Tuscany

0.03262542
Italian_Umbria

0.03317036
Greek_Izmir

0.03323048
Italian_Abruzzo

0.03359731
Italian_Apulia

0.03534251
Italian_Lazio

0.03578774
Italian_Piedmont

0.03702118
Italian_Basilicata

0.03863932
Swiss_Italian

0.03958714
Sicilian_East

0.04088870
Ukrainian_Zhytomyr_o

0.04151624
French_Corsica

0.04157102
Italian_Campania

0.04170805
Italian_Liguria

0.04175904
Sicilian_West

0.04204006
Italian_Lombardy

----------


## matadworf

Updated K13 has my distance from Central Italy greater so not sure if with K13 it's a lack of a samples compared to G25 or what but there's a discrepancy. 

2.65237629 Albanian_South_Albania
3.45168075 Greek_Laconia_Karitsa
3.53305817 Greek_Euboea_South
3.79386347 Greek_Messenia
3.80545661 Greek_Laconia
3.95773925 Greek_Thessaly
3.97235447 Greek_Peloponnese
4.22426325 Greek_Epirus
4.34591762 Albanian_Central_Albania
4.77201215 Greek_Arcadia
5.27227655 Albanian_Macedonia
5.34723293 Greek_Athens
5.44557619 Torbesh
5.53393169 Greek_Central
5.64668930 Greek_Achaea
5.75232996 Greek_Lefkada
5.78673483 Greek_CentralMacedonia
6.16991086 Albanian_North_Albania
6.24559044 Greek_West
6.30548174 Albanian_Kosovo
6.60096963 Greek_Kefalonia
6.88751770 Macedonian_South
7.13379282 Italian_Abruzzo
7.16964434 Italian_Romagna
7.20605301 Italian_Marche

----------


## Angela

Maybe you should take a look at K15 if you like Eurogenes calculators; it's better than the K13. Have you tried the updated Dodecad? It's much better for Southern Europeans than are the Eurogenes ones.

----------


## ihype02

Kosovo Albanians don't cluster with Macedonians here:

----------


## ihype02

> From the pca maps of ph2ter from Anthrogenica Kosovo Albanians are just South of North Macedonians but on the other hand his averages were incorrect so far (not his fault, it’s what was given to him). 
> 
> Seeing how Albanians from Montenegro cluster with North Macedonian, I believe Kosovo Albanians might also cluster with them. 
> 
> The North Macedonian results seem weird though because some Eastern Macedonians are so Western shifted, more Western shifted than most North Albanians and Alb from Montenegro. *I hope they didn’t purposely tweak their coordinates to be as far from Bulgarians as possible*.


Honestly I suspect that too. They always seem a like a slightly more Slavic version of Kosovars even closer to Albanians than to Bulgarians. Even in a recent Academic study Macedonians are basically Western shifted Bulgarians.
IDK who is picking those samples but the Y-Dna is very far away.

----------


## Jovialis

^^

----------


## Jovialis

^^Thus, I think they probably came from people that were both; they were on this Balkan_IA cline; some closer to Aegeans some closer to IA Northern Balkan groups. Then they mixed with Northeastern elements.

----------


## ihype02

> Why is that too high? Given the existence of R1a and certain I2a clades, it should be around there.
> 
> The Migration Age DNA should be something like 15 to 25% Slavic, and 5 to 15% Gothic, give or take.


Why is the Gothic so high? Most of them left for Italy.

----------


## torzio

Its odd that in the 2-Way .............one always sees Albanian with Provence in nearly every match

----------


## Pax Augusta

Additional academic samples of modern individuals were added. Many thanks to the tireless Salento, others thanks to a contact of mine.
The values are from Dodecad K12b. There is a new set of Albanians, almost all sample sets of modern Greeks, and much more. To the most obvious cases of outliers, those that stray too far from their reference cluster, I have added a _o, because these are really unlikely to be completely native. Then there are certainly others that may not be very accurate but do not stray too far from the reference cluster and do not affect the results of the others too much. The whole Greece_Macedonia set is rather odd. Some look like Greeks from Pontus, others look too close to Bulgarians and Romanians to be just Greeks. 






```
N_Italy_HGDP:HGDP01147,3.37,0,0.67,0,41.17,27.3,0,0,4.17,0.07,23.25,0
N_Italy_HGDP:HGDP01151,5.45,1.55,0,0,37.13,28.15,0,0,1.28,0,26.44,0
N_Italy_HGDP:HGDP01152,3.41,0,1.18,0,41.02,24.23,0.14,0,7.19,0,22.82,0
N_Italy_HGDP:HGDP01153,5.85,0,0.67,0,45.37,20.75,0,0,7.09,0,20.27,0
N_Italy_HGDP:HGDP01154,5.34,0.01,2.36,0.16,38.83,27.63,0,0,6.57,0.26,18.83,0
N_Italy_HGDP:HGDP01155,4.43,0,1.13,0.93,43.74,20.72,0,0,5.12,0,23.93,0
N_Italy_HGDP:HGDP01156,6.07,0.04,0.66,0.29,46.21,19.12,0,0,5.77,0,21.84,0
N_Italy_HGDP:HGDP01157,3.67,0,0.67,0.26,42.48,24.87,0,0,5.41,0,22.65,0
N_Italy_HGDP:HGDP01171,6.11,0,0.72,0,44.48,21.21,0.88,0,5.95,0,20.65,0
N_Italy_HGDP:HGDP01172,5.42,0,2.99,0,41.74,22.09,0,0,5.41,0,22.35,0
N_Italy_HGDP:HGDP01173,4.4,0,1.23,0.45,42.09,24.6,0,0,6.61,0,20.62,0
N_Italy_HGDP:HGDP01174,5.57,0,0.8,0,43.43,21.14,0,0,7.33,0,21.74,0
N_Italy_HGDP:HGDP01177,1.68,0,0,0,43.52,23,0,0,5.53,0,26.27,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP00665,0,0,1.7,0,67.49,0,0.41,0,6.47,0.38,23.55,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP00666,0,0,1.92,0,69.63,0,0,0,4.06,0,24.39,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP00667,0.27,0,3.17,0.06,66.6,4.42,0,0,5.89,0,19.59,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP00668,0,0.43,2.6,0,70.27,0,0,0,6.61,0,20.08,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP00669,0,0,1.63,0.1,69.76,2.42,0.53,0,6.98,0,18.59,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP00670,0,0.07,2.78,0,71.33,0,0,0,6.09,0,19.74,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP00671,0,0,0.46,0,72.96,1.27,0.01,0.16,5.46,0,19.67,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP00672,0,0,2.38,0,68.78,0,0.4,0,5.6,0.35,22.48,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP00673,0,0.67,4.21,0,66.59,1.45,0,0,8.8,0,18.28,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP00674,0,0.34,2.58,0,75.2,0,0,0,3.23,0,18.65,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP01062,0,0,4.28,0.67,67.81,0,0,0,5.28,0,21.96,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP01063,0,0,2.92,0,68.99,0.61,0.71,0,4.86,0,21.91,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP01064,0,0,1.43,0,75.32,0,0,0,6.89,0,16.37,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP01065,0,0,4.65,0,73.34,0,0.63,0,4.57,0,16.8,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP01066,0,0,5.38,0,60.18,5.06,0,0,8.01,0,21.37,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP01067,0,0,0.9,0,69.59,0,0.67,0,5.2,0.03,23.61,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP01068,0,0,1.98,0,68.12,0,0,0,7.02,0,22.88,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP01069,0,0.05,1.03,0,75.62,0,0.12,0,3.92,0.23,19.04,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP01070,0,0,2.7,0,71.07,0,0.9,0,7.03,0,18.3,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP01071,0,0.18,6.22,0,65.96,0.79,1.16,0,6.47,0,19.21,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP01072,0,0,1.41,0,67.93,0,0.25,0,6.03,0,24.37,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP01073,0,0,5.55,0,59.07,5.93,0,0,6.46,0,22.92,0.07
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP01074,0,0.35,2.19,0,68.39,0,0,0,6.31,0,22.76,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP01075,0,0,1.98,0,60.06,6.11,0,0,11.19,0,20.67,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP01076,0,0,3.75,0,69.38,0,0.39,0,5.13,0,21.35,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP01077,0,0,2.98,0,67.07,1.72,0.55,0,4.43,0,23.25,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP01078,0.33,0,3.43,0,58.64,7.58,0,0,8.23,0,21.79,0
Sardinia_HGDP:Sardinian_HGDP01079,0,0.12,1.58,0.69,71.69,0,0,0,4.72,0,21.19,0
TSI30,5.01,0.00,0.80,0.00,38.78,19.34,0.10,0.00,7.31,0.00,28.66,0.00
Tuscan_HGDP:HGDP01161,2.01,0,0,0,39.04,18.95,0.52,0,8.95,0,30.54,0
Tuscan_HGDP:HGDP01162,6.23,0,0,0,37.95,18.65,1.01,0.58,6.77,0,28.82,0
Tuscan_HGDP:HGDP01163,7.23,0,1.78,0,36.8,19.55,0.48,0,6.86,0,27.29,0
Tuscan_HGDP:HGDP01164,5.9,0,1.18,0,35.8,20.99,0,0.21,8.73,0,27.2,0
Tuscan_HGDP:HGDP01166,3.69,0,0,0,37.8,19.51,0,0,6.56,0.76,31.69,0
Tuscan_HGDP:HGDP01167,6.76,0,2.8,0,36.61,18.41,0.64,0,7.37,1.13,26.28,0
Tuscan_HGDP:HGDP01168,3.02,0,0,0,39.05,18.74,0,0,7.24,0.84,30.87,0.25
Tuscan_HGDP:HGDP01169,4.79,0.11,0,0,38.06,16.65,0,0,9.1,0.47,30.82,0
ITS:ITS2,10.04,0,1.14,0,27.18,15.93,0.93,0,11.33,0.26,33.19,0
ITS:ITS4,8.05,0,5.16,0,26.62,12.04,0,0,11.74,0.62,35.77,0
ITS:ITS5,5.86,1.35,2.20,0,30.35,16.61,0.65,0.06,11.71,0.58,30.45,0.19
ITS:ITS7,9.63,0,2.78,0.45,28.77,16.43,0,0.89,12.03,0,29.02,0
Trapani:TP05_LazaridisNat2014,7.76,0,7.31,0,29.40,11.85,0,0,9.38,1.31,32.10,0.89
Trapani:TP07_LazaridisNat2014,8.32,0.77,5.64,0,26.41,12.48,1.43,2.69,11.62,0,30.64,0
Siracusa:SR60_LazaridisNat2014,5.07,0,5.64,0,27.22,15.93,0,0.20,11.48,0,33.31,1.15
Siracusa:SR64_LazaridisNat2014,7.97,0,3.45,0,29.75,13.44,0,2.33,12.10,0,30.48,0.48
C-Sicily:50,6.22,0.50,3.62,0,27.78,14.29,0,0.96,12.97,0.12,32.19,1.35
E-Sicily:18,4.57,0,4.55,0,28.22,14.85,0.37,0,15.10,0.38,31.41,0.56
W-Sicily:1,7.27,0,4.47,0,28.58,13.24,0,1.03,10.76,0,34.42,0.23
W-Sicily:3,6.69,0.09,4.53,0,28.83,12.64,0,0.47,12.19,0.18,34.27,0.12
W-Sicily:5a,8.76,0,3.46,0.89,26.50,13.84,0,1.77,11.65,0.13,33.00,0
W-Sicily:9,7.47,0.24,4.26,0,28.88,13.07,0,0.77,14.72,0,30.48,0.10
W-Sicily:21,7.06,0,4.17,0.98,27.98,11.07,0.07,2.67,11.80,0,33.88,0.32
Ag-Sicily:5,8.11,0,4.73,0,29.88,12.05,0,0.88,11.66,0,32.68,0
Ag-Sicily:8,7.44,0.30,5.18,0.40,27.65,13.74,0.05,0.70,12.31,0,31.71,0.52
Abruzzo:Alp090,6.69,0,3.58,0,30.19,16.26,0.10,0,11.63,0,31.57,0
Abruzzo:Alp140,8.98,0,3.12,0,28.13,17.65,0,0.31,11.18,0,30.64,0
Abruzzo:ALP161,6.41,0,1.44,0,30.32,19.51,0,0.22,10.75,0.24,31.01,0.11
Abruzzo:Alp162,7.51,0,0.94,0.19,28.60,17.33,1.26,0,13.22,0,30.60,0.34
Abruzzo:ALP205,6.36,0.17,2.26,0,27.71,15.44,0,0.55,12.57,0,34.86,0.07
Abruzzo:Alp380,8.30,0,1.69,0,30.67,14.58,0.47,0.06,12.53,0,31.44,0.27
Abruzzo:Alp503,9.66,0,2.68,0.05,29.99,14.21,0,0.19,10.83,0,32.39,0
Abruzzo:Alp616,7.89,0,1.28,0,29.09,16.96,0,0.71,10.92,0,33.15,0
Albanian_dg:Albanian1_dg,3.71,0,0.48,0,30.34,21.63,0,0,9.9,0.43,33.51,0
Albanian_Tirana:Albanian_Tirana_ALB230,4.34,1.08,1.29,0,30.29,24.98,1.09,0,7.02,0,29.92,0
Albanian_Tirana:Albanian_Tirana_ALB220,5.6,0,1.72,0,27.93,22.84,0,0,8.45,0,32.52,0.94
Albanian_Tirana:Albanian_Tirana_ALB213,3.85,0,2.24,0,28.36,25.69,1.05,0,8.74,0.7,29.36,0
Albanian_Tirana:Albanian_Tirana_ALB212,3.54,0,0.6,0,30.07,21.81,0,0,9.77,0.48,33.71,0
Albanian_Tirana:Albanian_Tirana_ALB202,7.02,0.68,0,0.58,27.5,26.6,0,0,5.76,0.27,31.48,0.12
Albanian_Tirana:Albanian_Tirana_ALB191,4.9,0,2.11,0,24.67,30.07,0,0,8.17,0.95,29.14,0
Albanian:AL9,5.26,0,2.47,0.71,29.56,24.40,0,0.08,7.74,0,27.78,1.99
Albanian:AL12,4.45,0.91,0.08,0,33.95,23.40,0,0,7.39,0.02,29.81,0
Albanian:AL17,5.38,0,1.12,0,30.35,22.13,0.88,0,9.59,0,30.54,0
Albanian:AL29,4.54,1.26,2.31,0.12,29.18,21.93,0,0.27,9.86,0,30.53,0
Albanian:AL82,5.30,0.23,0.73,0.46,27.08,27.71,0.23,0.14,7.14,0.14,30.84,0
Albanian:AL98,6.43,1.04,1.58,0,26.80,22.39,0.29,0,8.69,0.21,31.63,0.94
Aosta-Valley:ALP225_Aosta-Valley,6.87,0.27,1.13,0,37.44,30.93,0.24,0,3.30,0,19.83,0
Aosta-Valley:ALP227_Aosta-Valley,5.37,0.04,0.99,0,38.11,32.94,0,0.11,3.91,0,18.53,0
Apulia:ALP379,5.72,0,3.90,0,28.18,15.53,0.67,0,11.69,0.17,34.13,0.01
Apulia:ALP583,8.10,0,3.61,0,27.70,15.00,0.82,0.30,10.01,0,34.43,0.04
Apulia:cera1,7.91,0,5.44,0,29.16,15.42,0,0,10.25,0,31.76,0.05
Apulia:cera2,7.80,0,2.79,0,30.50,15.34,0,0,10.15,0,33.37,0.05
Apulia:cera8,6.06,0,3.14,0.70,29.98,15.74,0,0.10,10.47,0.14,33.35,0.32
Apulia:cera9,5.36,0,3.54,0,31.06,16.26,0.36,0,10.87,0,32.56,0
Apulia:GS32,7.03,0.70,2.10,0,29.17,14.00,0.41,0.25,10.95,0,35.38,0
Apulia:GS34,6.15,0.62,2.80,0,28.01,16.49,0,0.12,13.62,0.13,32.06,0
Apulia:GS47,5.92,0,2.56,0,27.84,14.32,0,0.27,12.35,0.63,36.11,0
Apulia:Pu2,5.84,0,2.93,0,26.59,17.67,0,0.71,12.28,0,33.99,0
Apulia:Pu3,6.03,0,1.87,0,26.47,14.41,0,0.09,13.66,0,37.47,0
Apulia:Pu7,7.79,0,3.12,0,27.68,12.85,0,0.19,11.83,0,36.54,0
Apulia:Pu8,6.95,0,6.23,0.02,25.75,11.41,0,0.45,14.01,0.76,34.43,0
Apulia:Pu45,7.53,0.05,2.22,0.39,29.68,15.35,0,0.40,10.10,0,34.28,0
Basilicata:PG16,7.16,0.47,4.11,0.25,27.15,12.87,0.34,0.60,11.52,0.36,35.16,0
Basilicata:PG17,8.95,0,1.39,0,29.77,14.55,0,0,12.92,0,32.25,0.16
Basilicata:PG18,6.66,0,2.84,0.02,27.29,16.11,0,0,13.23,0.74,33.04,0.06
Basilicata:PG19,6.05,0,2.34,0,28.94,15.65,0,1.07,13.30,0,32.65,0
Basilicata:PG20,6.11,0,3.11,0,27.89,14.45,0.06,0,12.27,0,36.11,0
Basilicata:PG21,7.28,0,3.97,0,26.27,17.49,1.27,0.28,12.37,0.28,30.79,0
Basilicata:PG22,7.19,0,3.44,0,25.84,16.55,0,0,9.57,0,37.42,0
Basilicata:PG24,7.33,0.09,4.22,1.09,28.61,14.27,0,0.83,12.06,0,31.50,0
Basilicata:PG25,6.69,0.27,2.65,0.38,28.09,14.21,0.26,0.40,12.13,0.46,34.45,0
Calabria:ALP582,6.25,0,3.73,0.03,27.11,10.05,0.99,0,13.80,1.01,36.24,0.79
Calabria:ALP596,6.33,0,3.91,0,27.04,13.26,0,0.64,13.48,0,35.33,0
Campania:NaN43TC,5.55,0,3.35,0.40,30.13,14.02,0,0.50,12.39,0,33.66,0
Campania:NaN46TC,6.39,0,2.56,0,29.12,13.31,0.46,0,14.30,0,33.51,0.34
Campania:NaN58AC,10.21,0.49,3.75,0,28.63,12.20,0.90,0.04,12.10,0.03,31.66,0
Campania:NaN65DFG,8.00,0,4.30,0.03,27.55,10.62,0.47,0.12,13.44,0.51,34.95,0
Campania:NaN77FAM,6.20,0,3.00,0.36,26.45,12.15,0.43,0.86,13.24,0.25,37.04,0
Campania:NaN119AMR,6.33,0,3.12,0,27.98,15.23,0,0.79,13.71,0.40,32.44,0
Campania:NaN128LA,7.42,0,3.69,0,29.35,12.81,0,0,12.42,0,34.31,0
Campania:NaN195ST,7.21,0,4.57,0.68,30.71,10.79,0,0.07,10.77,0.16,34.89,0.15
Campania:NaN207MM,7.08,0,3.16,0,26.85,14.76,0,0,14.32,0,33.60,0.22
Campania:NaN212CR,6.82,0,2.61,0,30.35,14.95,0.28,0.35,12.19,0,32.45,0
Campania:NaN238DM,7.03,0,1.59,0,29.82,15.65,0,0,11.91,0.14,33.86,0
Campania:NaN275IS,7.93,0.39,3.73,0,25.40,11.31,0,0.18,14.81,0,36.08,0.17
Campania:NaN289RM,6.45,0,2.51,1.17,28.02,14.99,0,0.55,10.85,0,35.45,0
Campania:NaN293SF,8.28,0.11,1.74,0,29.38,13.62,0.42,0,12.80,0,33.37,0.28
Corsica:corsica1308,2.91,0,3.3,0,38.43,18.67,0,0,11.53,0,25.17,0
Corsica:Corsica03708,3.29,0,2.86,0,39,16.65,0.42,0.27,10.26,0.1,27.14,0
Corsica_o:corsica11908,5.87,0,2.35,0.04,38.2,27.87,0,0.24,6.23,0.3,18.9,0
Corsica_o:Corsica14708,4.57,0,2.49,0,41.09,22.6,0,0.14,6.52,0.11,22.48,0
Corsica:Corsica19508,2.99,0,3.78,0.07,39.5,19.33,0.59,0,9.88,0,23.85,0
Corsica:Corsica24508,4.81,0.53,1.89,0.61,39.23,19.24,0.38,0,9.28,0,24.02,0
Corsica:corsica29008,4.87,0,2.06,0,39.36,16.85,0.12,0.08,9.32,0,27.16,0.17
Corsica:Corsica29708,5.82,0,3.09,0,40.53,17.8,0,0,8.38,0,24.38,0
Corsica_o:CorsicaS00708,3.4,0.24,2.51,0,44.93,24.14,1.17,0,6.23,0,17.38,0
Corsica:CorsicaS03308,3.67,0,1.51,0.38,38.84,19.16,0.13,0,9.14,0,26.96,0.2
Corsica:CorsicaS04208,4.98,0,2.01,0,38.89,20.48,0,0,7.2,0.26,26.19,0
Corsica:CorsicaS10208,2.74,0,2.53,0.63,42.75,16.41,0,0,7.73,0,27.22,0
Corsica_o:CorsicaS13308,7.37,0.22,1.36,0.25,38.43,38.49,0,0.3,0.94,0,12.65,0
Corsica:CorsicaS13808,1.28,0,2.72,0.61,37.07,20.16,0.01,0,7.78,1.21,27.3,1.84
Corsica:CorsicaS15608,2.46,0,3.23,0,38.15,18.09,0,0,8.66,0,24.56,4.85
Corsica:CorsicaS29908,4.78,0,3.8,0.2,37.65,18.75,0,0.13,7.61,0,27.08,0
Friuli-Venezia-Giulia:ALP081,4.34,0.84,2.33,0,36.22,29.46,0.26,0.04,5.34,0,21.18,0
Friuli-Venezia-Giulia:ALP093,6.43,0.41,0.05,0,33.92,32.71,0,0.07,5.38,0,21.03,0
Friuli-Venezia-Giulia:ALP188,4.99,0.74,0.01,0,26.21,47.57,0,0,3.72,0.76,16.00,0
Friuli-Venezia-Giulia:ALP220,5.39,0,0,0.17,34.02,36.20,0,0,6.01,0,18.14,0.05
Friuli-Venezia-Giulia:ALP233,4.08,0,0,0,34.26,30.43,0.52,0,6.58,0.50,23.63,0
Friuli-Venezia-Giulia:ALP235,5.64,0.57,1.23,0.01,35.63,28.80,0.84,0,5.51,0,21.76,0
Friuli-Venezia-Giulia:ALP346,6.20,0.81,0.77,0,34.42,29.93,0,0,6.17,0.18,21.52,0
Friuli-Venezia-Giulia:ALP354,5.56,0.50,0.39,0,37.04,29.93,0,0,6.12,0,20.32,0.14
Friuli-Venezia-Giulia:ALP259,3.03,0,1.50,0,39.87,28.48,0,0,5.82,0,21.30,0
Friuli-Venezia-Giulia:ALP280,5.74,0,0.56,0,37.35,28.82,0.30,0,4.85,0,22.40,0
Friuli-Venezia-Giulia:ALP435,5.42,0.70,0.01,0,31.91,35.91,0,0.24,6.52,0,19.29,0
Friuli-Venezia-Giulia:ALP506,3.59,0.13,0.92,0,36.19,30.55,0,0,5.31,0.19,23.12,0
Friuli-Venezia-Giulia:KF1800761,4.15,0.03,1.60,0.62,35.36,29.80,0,0.10,6.99,0,21.35,0
Friuli-Venezia-Giulia:KF1803129,3.70,0,1.39,0,35.87,31.44,0,0,5.88,0.31,21.41,0
Friuli-Venezia-Giulia:KF2700922,4.76,0.29,0.58,0.30,32.64,33.31,0.22,0,6.10,0,21.79,0.02
Friuli-Venezia-Giulia:KF2700960,6.04,0.50,1.49,0,35.21,30.23,0,0,6.36,0.30,19.88,0
Lazio:NOR24,7.94,0,1.16,0,33.01,15.72,0,0.08,10.15,0,31.94,0
Lazio:NOR28,8.17,0.11,2.62,0.22,31.46,15.60,0,0,11.20,0,30.62,0
Lazio:PG28,4.14,0,2.92,0,34.41,18.64,0,0,11.40,0,28.49,0
Lazio:PG30,6.88,0,2.01,0,32.07,18.84,0,0.19,11.81,0.04,28.16,0
Liguria:ALP099,5.13,0,2.43,0,36.41,24.40,0.65,0.05,6.88,0.51,23.32,0.22
Lombardy:ALP288,6.04,0.79,1.67,0,36.54,24.68,0,0.23,7.79,0,22.27,0
Lombardy:BGD28_Lombardy,6.14,0,1.99,0.13,40.22,23.5,0,0,6.74,0.27,21.03,0
Lombardy:BGD31_Lombardy,3.7,0,2.07,0,40.09,22.45,0,0,6.06,0.64,24.99,0
Lombardy:BGD103_Lombardy,3.81,0.41,0,0,38.8,25.35,0.64,0,7.31,0,23.67,0
Lombardy:BGD301_Lombardy,4.99,0,1.58,0,41.82,21.45,0,0,6.79,0.49,22.9,0
Marche:MarABG010D,6.05,0,3.02,0.18,32.69,19.66,0.12,0.25,10.45,0,27.57,0
Marche:MarABI020D,7.25,0,3.21,0,33.85,17.74,0,0.10,8.68,0,28.86,0.32
Marche:MarABN020D,7.08,0.73,1.75,0.22,31.78,18.77,0,0,10.49,0,29.18,0
Marche:MarABP050D,7.43,0,2.35,0,32.72,17.90,0,0.21,9.80,0.20,29.41,0
Marche:MarABQ080D,6.21,0.17,1.89,0,32.81,19.04,0,0,10.96,0.12,28.79,0
Marche:MarABU050D,7.29,0,1.62,0,33.47,21.39,0,0,9.14,1.17,25.92,0
Marche:MarABY030D,6.75,0,3.69,0,29.95,18.59,0,0.23,11.27,0,29.52,0
Marche:MarACO100D,6.86,0,2.00,0,30.72,17.68,0,0,12.10,0.08,30.56,0
Marche:MarACV100D,7.26,0,1.62,0,31.47,21.05,0.39,0,10.41,0.48,27.31,0
Marche:MarACW030D,6.82,0,3.04,0,33.76,20.81,0,0,8.63,0,26.94,0
Marche:MarACW080D,9.16,0.87,0.94,0,31.17,19.68,0,0,9.61,0,28.58,0
Marche:MarACY030D,6.26,0,2.36,0.35,31.64,18.52,0.43,0,10.01,0,30.43,0
Marche:MarADC050D,4.77,0,1.93,0,33.54,20.62,0.11,0,7.86,0,31.17,0
Marche:MarADG030D,6.69,0,2.77,0,31.83,21.00,0.02,0,10.04,0.11,27.55,0
Molise:PG26_Molise,7.76,0,2.20,0,29.91,16.67,0,0.57,10.84,0,32.01,0.04
Molise:PG27,6.36,0.05,1.15,0.55,29.66,17.90,0,0,10.92,0.28,32.78,0.33
Piedmont:ItalyPiedmont43,6.32,0.08,2.5,0,35.55,19.88,0,0,6.57,0,28.97,0.13
Piedmont_o:ItalyPiedmont52,9.09,0,3.54,0,27.05,12.21,0,0,12.72,0,35.36,0.05
Piedmont:ItalyPiedmont63,5.97,0,3.23,0,36.24,24.72,0,0,7.02,1.33,21.48,0
Piedmont:ItalyPiedmont98,3.35,0.27,1.49,0,38.12,24.53,0,0,7.46,0,24.73,0.06
Piedmont:ItalyPiedmont119,5.5,0,0.2,0,38.44,23.31,0.47,0,7.95,0,24.08,0.05
Piedmont:ItalyPiedmont127,7.64,0,1.6,0,38.18,26.89,0.74,0,5.46,0,19.27,0.22
Piedmont:ItalyPiedmont136,5.02,0,2.13,0,34.76,23.49,0,0,8.51,0.47,25.61,0
Piedmont:ItalyPiedmont145,7.61,0,2.05,0,35.25,20.41,0.32,0.65,8.46,0,25.25,0
Piedmont:ItalyPiedmont149,6.42,0,0.73,0.14,38.04,22.44,0,0,7.73,0,24.5,0
Piedmont:Piedmont61,3.32,0,0.92,0.83,36.11,27.44,0,0,6.42,0,24.96,0
Piedmont:Piedmont154,5.64,0.2,2.13,0.2,30.39,24.58,0.42,0.08,9.22,0,26.88,0.27
Trentino-Alto-Adige:ALP070,5.23,0.08,0.80,0,38.53,31.31,0,0,5.23,0.41,18.42,0
Trentino-Alto-Adige:ALP071,4.72,0,0.88,0,37.95,33.21,0,0,4.51,0.47,18.18,0.09
Trentino-Alto-Adige:ALP114,5.13,0.56,1.16,0,38.67,21.62,0,0,7.86,0,25,0
Trentino-Alto-Adige:ALP200,5.96,0,0.65,0,35.41,26.93,0.24,0,7.64,0.25,22.93,0
Trentino-Alto-Adige:ALP395,4.20,0,0.07,0,38.17,29.09,0.83,0,5.00,0,22.64,0
Trentino-Alto-Adige:ALP414,4.90,1.04,0.99,0,29.11,46.33,0.19,0,3.54,0,13.91,0
Trentino-Alto-Adige:ALP420,5.76,0,0.48,0,39.10,28.16,0.12,0,6.97,0.13,19.29,0
Tuscany:MURLO114,5.80,0,3.27,0,34.81,20.54,1.23,0,8.47,0.02,25.86,0
Tuscany:VO59,7.52,0,0.82,0.28,35.01,21.98,0,0,9.50,0,24.88,0
Tuscany:VO65,3.64,0,2.60,0.17,35.94,21.03,0,0.20,8.37,0,28.06,0
Tuscany:VO109,3.75,0.22,2.79,0,32.67,21.45,0.79,0,10.67,0,27.56,0.09
Tuscany:Tuscany27,4.82,0,3.75,0,35.18,21.7,0.36,0.01,6.73,0,27.46,0
Tuscany:Tuscany38,5.91,0,2.51,0,35.32,21.18,0,0,9.45,0.45,25.18,0
Tuscany:Tuscany54,7.01,0,2.21,0,34.19,20.9,0,0.17,7.67,0,27.86,0
Tuscany:Tuscany74,5.69,0,1.45,0,33.43,21.51,0.73,0,8.32,0.24,27.29,1.34
Tuscany:Tuscany93,7.24,1.11,2.38,0,35.07,20.46,0,0.12,9.54,0,24.09,0
Tuscany:Tuscany98,5.92,0,2.49,0,37.13,21.1,0.94,0,5.93,0,26.48,0
Tuscany:Tuscany65,3.31,0,2.27,0.11,36.17,21.11,0.03,0.45,8.96,0,27.59,0
Umbria:PG03,5.94,0,2.12,0,32.67,17.12,0.56,0.20,11.11,0.02,30.25,0
Umbria:PG04,6.34,0.25,2.53,0,30.64,20.66,0,0,9.10,0,30.47,0
Umbria:PG06,8.95,0.13,1.08,0.52,30.94,17.60,0.02,0,8.80,0,31.89,0.06
Umbria:PG07,7.81,0.34,3.48,0,32.31,17.63,0,0,10.47,0,27.96,0
Umbria:PG08,5.00,0,2.37,0.43,35.24,21.61,0.48,0,7.69,0.03,27.15,0
Umbria:PG11,7.93,0.01,2.36,0,33.05,19.77,0,0,8.56,0,28.32,0
Umbria:PG12,8.62,0.02,1.77,0.07,34.90,20.05,0,0,7.63,0.04,26.90,0
Umbria:PG15,7.94,0,2.72,0,32.52,16.83,0.67,0,10.33,0,28.99,0
Veneto:ALP022,6.59,0,0.49,0,36.53,27.87,0,0,7.34,0,21.18,0
Veneto:ALP040,5.15,0,1.04,0,41.60,25.12,0,0,3.85,0,23.24,0
Veneto:Alp100,4.58,0.41,0.87,0.93,39.09,28.70,0,0,7.01,0.28,18.13,0
Veneto:ALP116,5.45,0.19,2.34,0,36.99,24.61,0,0,7.69,0,22.73,0
Veneto:ALP209,4.85,0,2.14,0,34.32,25.27,0,0,7.89,0,25.49,0.04
Veneto:ALP249,5.45,0,2.23,0,35.92,27.84,0.14,0,5.44,0,22.98,0
Veneto:ALP250,4.19,0.15,0.96,0.11,37.49,30.40,0.47,0,6.61,0.02,19.60,0
Veneto:ALP273,4.14,0.12,0.71,0,35.42,29.00,0.35,0,7.02,0,23.07,0.16
Veneto:ALP322,3.54,0,1.12,0,35.56,30.22,0.15,0,5.64,0,23.77,0
Veneto:ALP378,5.59,0.04,0.53,0,35.23,29.58,0.40,0,4.93,0,23.71,0
Veneto:Alp401,5.76,0,0.27,0.72,39.59,27.28,0,0,5.84,0,20.49,0.04
Veneto:KF1800751,4.56,0,0.81,0,38.52,26.88,0,0.05,7.07,0,22.11,0
Veneto:KF1800772,5.25,0,1.04,0,38.57,25.21,0.67,0,5.09,0,24.17,0
Veneto:KF1803105,4.62,0,1.32,0.04,37.25,29.44,0,0.07,5.73,0,21.53,0
Veneto:KF1803109,4.97,0.48,2.18,0,36.60,25.47,0,0,8.09,0,22.22,0
Veneto:KF1803151,7.23,0,0,1.06,36.73,29.47,0.05,0,6.47,0,18.99,0
Portugal:Portugal1,5.41,0.5,5.67,0,43.55,25.18,1.21,0.91,4.74,0,12.03,0.79
Portugal:Portugal2,5.4,0,7.5,0,38.67,23.2,0,0.97,6.53,1.17,15.67,0.9
Portugal:Portugal3,4.01,0,6.46,0.79,39.78,24.55,0.17,1.02,6.86,0,16.09,0.26
Portugal:Portugal6,5.74,0,7.35,0,43.87,26.24,0,0.64,5.19,0.12,10.81,0.04
Portugal:Portugal7,5.52,0,5.04,0.11,40.96,25.38,0,1.89,7.59,0,13.5,0
Portugal:Portugal9,4.14,0,4.79,0,42.71,25.35,2.15,1.94,5.72,0,13.1,0.09
Portugal:Portugal10,4.93,0.46,6.42,0,40.3,25.78,0,0.17,7.42,0,13.84,0.67
Portugal:Portugal11,6.46,0.27,5.76,0.07,40.11,26.43,0.43,0.67,7.91,0,11.19,0.69
Portugal:Portugal12,4.44,0,5.39,0,40.08,25.22,0,0.48,6.49,0.66,16.18,1.05
Portugal:Portugal13,7.01,0,5.76,0,42.81,24.46,0.24,0.49,5.13,0,13.69,0.41
French_Provence:provance2508,7.26,0,1.78,0,38.31,29.71,0.33,0.1,5.17,0,17.33,0
French_Provence:provance2708,7.31,0,2.41,0,37.55,24.46,0,0.34,8.19,0,19.64,0.11
French_Provence:provance4109,6.83,0,2.75,0.62,42.38,29.65,0,0,4.95,0,12.82,0
French_Provence:provance4409,7.03,0.52,0.82,0,33.84,37.78,0.32,0,3.48,0,15.4,0.81
French_Provence:provance4509,6.92,0,1.79,0,41.48,32.14,0,0,4.23,0,13.42,0
GermanyB:GermanB1,7.51,0.66,1.02,0.22,29.63,50.72,0,0.08,0,0,10.16,0
GermanyB:GermanB2,6.42,0.91,1.53,0.34,28.85,52.25,0,0,0.96,0,8.74,0
GermanyB:GermanB3,1.78,0.24,0,0,35.58,44.12,0,0,4.28,0,13.99,0
GermanyB:GermanB4,7.86,0,0.61,0.62,38.38,38.8,0,0,1.03,0,12.7,0
GermanyB:GermanB5,5.38,0.59,0,0,36.81,40.09,0.03,0,4.02,0,13.09,0
GermanyB:GermanB6,10.02,0.3,0.48,0,38.9,39.08,1.43,0,2.69,0,6.66,0.43
GermanyB:GermanB7,6.26,0,0.09,0.1,32.48,44.74,0,0,2.37,0,13.97,0
GermanyB:GermanB8,6.22,0.35,0.3,0,30.51,43.69,0.19,0.2,3.14,0,15.4,0
GermanyB:GermanB9,8.86,0,3.18,0,34.82,47.38,0,0,0,0.3,5.46,0
GermanyB:GermanB10,9.2,1.4,1.31,0,35.46,42.04,0,0,0.29,0.36,9.94,0
GermanyB:GermanB11,5.5,0,2.67,0,34.89,40.17,0,0.01,0.59,0,16.16,0
GermanyB:GermanB12,9.87,2.1,0,0,32.78,37.82,0,0,0,0,17.43,0
GermanyB:GermanB13,6.73,0.47,0,0,31.75,46.38,0,0,2.67,0.2,11.79,0
GermanyB:GermanB14,7.92,0,4.23,0,33.07,39.08,0.1,0.17,2.08,0,13.35,0
GermanyB:GermanB15,6.7,0,0,1.12,34.2,44.57,0,0,1.64,0.02,11.39,0.38
GermanyB:GermanB16,6.42,0,0,0,35.17,39.62,0,0.36,3.3,1.56,13.56,0
GermanyB:GermanB17,5.3,0,0.82,0,36.81,44.53,1.4,0,3.42,0,7.72,0
GermanyB:GermanB18,5.58,1.45,1.42,0.42,31.01,32.91,0.26,1.86,5.14,0,19.94,0
GermanyB:GermanB19,8.7,0,0,0,33.88,39.18,0.16,0,1.86,0,15.21,1.01
GermanyB:GermanB20,5.23,0,0.23,0,33.19,44.36,0,0.06,3.12,0,13.81,0
GermanyB:GermanB21,6.01,0.91,0,0,33.02,39.87,0,0,4.91,0.38,14.62,0.28
GermanyB:GermanB22,5.18,0.16,0.12,0,25.09,55.11,0,0,1.43,1.17,11.74,0
Germany:German1,7.74,0.23,0.19,0,33.71,44.36,0,0,4.45,0,9,0.33
Germany:German2,5.18,0,0,0,33.13,49.5,0.32,0.73,1.5,0,9.64,0
Germany:German3,9.86,0,0,0,35.84,50.53,1.04,0.47,0,0,2.26,0
Germany:German4,5.75,1.21,2.13,0,32.74,45.3,0,0.19,0.75,0,11.61,0.31
Germany:German5,4.02,0,2.04,1.21,28.13,52.67,0,0,0.53,0,11.39,0
Germany:German6,7.29,0.41,0,0,31.69,52.83,0,0,0.52,0,7.25,0.01
Germany:German7,8.06,0,0.68,0,31.51,48.86,0.59,0,0.07,0,10.24,0
Germany:German8,6.46,0.2,0,0,28.55,53.05,0,0,0.96,0,10.03,0.75
Germany:German9,4.93,0.72,0,0,31.12,50.75,0,0,2.96,0,9.52,0
Germany:German10,8.01,0,0.44,0,35.39,43.85,0.5,0.65,0.09,0,11.07,0
Germany:German11,10.1,0.3,0,0.67,34.25,46.1,1.75,0,0.53,0,6.18,0.11
Germany:German12,6.32,0.11,0,0.04,31.18,52.18,0.75,0,1.92,0,6.46,1.04
Germany:German13,6.51,0.14,0,0.63,30,51.51,0,0,4.68,0,6.05,0.48
Germany:German14,6.69,0.71,0,0.66,32.25,48.93,0,0,1.73,0,9.02,0
Germany:German15,8.2,0.64,0.59,0.34,29.28,51.53,0,0,0.71,0,8.69,0
Germany:German16,8.19,0,0,0,33.73,50.49,0,0,0,0,7.35,0.23
Germany:German17,9.67,0,0.41,0,37.09,46,0.62,0.12,0.51,0,5.59,0
Germany:German18,6.6,1.1,1.85,0,30.4,46.51,0,0,3.79,0,9.37,0.39
Germany:German19,8.16,1,1.02,0,31.56,46.76,1.31,0,0,0,10.2,0
Germany:German20,7.37,1.08,1.21,0,26.83,52.61,0,0,2.54,0,8.35,0
Germany:German21,6.25,0.1,0.63,0.02,33.72,48.26,0.35,0.15,3.01,0,7.5,0
Germany:German22,7.21,0,1.36,0,31.71,45.96,0,0,1.59,0,12.16,0
Germany:German23,6.96,1.21,0,0.58,32.21,46.01,1.07,0,2.68,0,9.27,0
Germany:German24,7.92,0.59,0,0,37.26,40.99,0.44,0,1.82,0.42,10.57,0
Germany:German25,8.97,0.73,0,0,35.29,46.18,0.2,1,1.78,0,5.85,0
Germany:German26,5.79,0.98,0,0.27,30.05,48.41,0,0,0,0,13.37,1.13
Germany:German27,5.91,0.52,0,0,35.53,50.17,0,0.25,0,0,7.63,0
Germany:German28,3.71,0,0.54,0,32.9,48.87,0,0,2.06,0,11.92,0
Germany:German29,4.99,0,0,0,32.52,42.19,0.94,0.45,2.57,0,16.34,0
Germany:German30,7.31,0,0,0,30.85,52.38,0,0,2.18,0,7.26,0
Latvia:latvian22J5,1.54,0.23,0,0,17.58,70.41,2.13,0,0,0,8.10,0
Latvia:latvian54A2,3.08,1.25,0,0.05,19.37,71.45,0.49,0,0,0,4.31,0
Latvia:latvian54F2,3.94,0.88,0,1.05,21.44,66.33,0,0,0,0,6.35,0
Latvia:latvian54H7,4.11,2.04,0,0,16.46,70.92,0,0,1.59,0,4.87,0
Latvia:latvian58C6,4.00,0.17,0.43,0,21.32,66.71,0.97,0,0,0,6.39,0
Latvia:latvian58C8,0,1.84,0.69,0,20.64,66.20,0,0,2.27,0,8.35,0
Russia_Pinega:RusPinega1,2.96,10.41,0,0,16.96,61.07,0.72,0,1.66,1.06,5.15,0
Russia_Pinega:RusPinega9,4.24,9.50,0,0,17.18,60.87,1.90,0,1.02,1.79,3.50,0
Russia_Pinega:RusPinega17,5.52,9.10,0,0.47,17.11,61.52,0,0,0,1.34,4.93,0
Russia_Pinega:RusPinega20,3.47,11.53,0,0.23,16.38,60.47,0.32,0,0,0.90,6.70,0
Belarus:belarusian23vp,3.97,1.75,0,0,19.92,57.88,1.86,0,1.79,0.18,12.66,0
Belarus:belarusian29zp,2.60,1.16,0.25,0,22.48,57.42,0,0,2.03,0,14.05,0
Belarus:belarusian32zp,3.04,0.97,0,0,22.64,58.18,1.46,0,1.87,0,11.84,0
Belarus:belarusian45vp,4.41,1.42,0.15,0.55,22.05,56.93,0,0.45,0.66,0,12.85,0.53
Belarus:belarusian47zp,4.22,1.26,0,0.79,24.54,55.89,0.80,0,1.13,0.01,11.37,0
Belarus:belarusian50vp,3.72,1.49,0,0,21.45,56.63,1.60,0,2.90,0,12.19,0.02
Belarus:belarusian52vp,1.90,0.57,0,0,23.11,59.60,0,0.01,2.37,0,12.45,0
Belarus:belarusian54zp,4.31,1.55,0,0,23.30,60.06,1.22,0,0.37,0,9.13,0.06
Slovakia:Slovakia77,2.52,1.08,0,0.61,25.93,52.29,0.83,0.45,2.58,0.37,13.34,0
Slovakia:Slovakia85,6.74,0.56,0.26,0,27.77,51.63,0.79,0,2.02,0,10.23,0
Slovakia:Slovakia94,4.77,1.21,0.04,0.20,25.84,52.09,0.41,0,3.33,0,12.11,0
Slovakia:Slovakia96,3.35,0.58,0,0,26.51,50.08,0.68,0,4.04,0.56,14.20,0
Slovakia:Slovakia118,4.75,0,0,0,27.47,53.38,1.08,0,0,0.63,12.58,0.11
Slovakia:Slovakia150,3.90,0.85,0.64,0.59,26.27,47.21,0,0,3.79,0.46,16.30,0
Slovakia:Slovakia218,5.21,1.08,0.21,0,25.67,48.67,1.07,0,3.66,0.93,13.49,0
Slovakia:Slovakia222,6.04,0.39,0.57,0,26.40,50.67,0.94,0,1.71,0.28,13.02,0
Slovakia:Slovakia233,5.46,1.77,0.16,0.78,26.80,48.10,0.04,0,3.64,0,13.26,0
Slovakia:Slovakia235,6.04,0.68,0,0.29,27.43,47.06,1.56,0,2.55,0,14.39,0
Slovakia:Slovakia256,5.60,1.16,0,0,29.11,51.99,0,0,1.01,0,11.12,0
Slovakia:Slovakia411,5.40,0,0.66,0.40,26.14,51.98,0.60,0,3.21,0,11.61,0
Slovakia:Slovakia425,6.47,0,0.16,0,25.17,51.19,0.06,0.08,2.71,1.00,13.12,0.04
Slovakia:Slovakia429,4.95,0.19,0.01,0.34,28.04,47.90,0.54,0,1.95,0.35,15.73,0
Slovakia:Slovakia474,5.51,0.77,0,0.61,25.07,52.49,0.05,0,3.43,0,12.08,0
Slovenia:Slovenian_8,5.85,0,0,0.08,28.73,43.24,0.07,0,5.00,0,17.04,0
Slovenia:Slovenian_14,5.97,0.87,0,0.70,28.48,45.23,0.26,0,5.08,0,13.40,0
Slovenia:Slovenian90,4.72,0.55,0.62,0,30.56,47.64,0,0,2.81,1.04,12.06,0
Slovenia:Slovenian136,6.66,0.44,0.65,0.22,30.94,41.62,0.15,0.14,3.63,0,15.51,0.05
Slovenia:Slovenian137,4.88,0.82,0,0,26.22,43.33,0.49,0.22,3.29,0.02,20.74,0
Slovenia:Slovenian147,4.49,0.83,0,0,28.05,49.08,0,0,2.85,0.17,14.53,0
Slovenia:Slovenian172,3.45,0.38,0.65,0.38,26.05,46.06,0,0,1.93,0,21.10,0
Slovenia:Slovenian184,2.75,0,0.40,0,28.05,51.15,0,0,2.56,0,15.00,0.08
Slovenia:Slovenian188,3.68,0,0.63,0,29.55,46.72,1.20,0,2.54,0,15.68,0
Slovenia:Slovenian237,5.04,0.68,0,0,32.71,43.60,0,0,2.08,0,15.89,0
Slovenia:Slovenian241,6.24,0.82,0.17,0.52,28.85,42.02,0.24,0,3.60,0,17.54,0
Slovenia:Slovenian271,4.93,0,0,0.41,31.52,46.80,0.41,0,2.42,0,13.50,0
Slovenia:Slovenian275,5.10,0.04,0.06,1.00,25.74,47.90,0.14,0,3.04,0,16.99,0
Slovenia:Slovenian299,2.60,0.28,0,0.20,27.91,47.31,0.28,0.57,2.06,0,18.79,0
Slovenia:Slovenian321,6.18,0,0,0.18,28.06,46.92,0.06,0,2.80,0.68,15.12,0
Hungary:hungary1,4.47,2.27,0,0.18,26.92,46.61,1.44,0,2.61,0.45,14.87,0.18
Hungary:hungary2,3.61,0.7,0,1.3,24.61,49.7,0,0,2.06,0,18.02,0
Hungary:hungary3,6.51,0.64,1.79,0,27.39,44.23,0.65,0,3.31,0,15.48,0
Hungary:hungary4,4.23,0.62,0,0,25.15,48.87,0,0,3.3,1.01,16.82,0
Hungary:hungary5,2.32,0,0,0,24.5,55.75,0,0,1.09,0.73,15.61,0
Hungary:hungary6,3.59,0.57,0,0.51,26.9,45.62,0.17,0,5.03,0,17.61,0
Hungary:hungary7,3.45,0.75,0,1.23,25.68,49.37,0.16,0.05,2.79,0,16.5,0
Hungary:hungary8,3.14,1.18,1.59,0,26.24,47.64,0,0,2.3,0,17.9,0
Hungary:hungary9,4.74,0.1,0,0,28.08,46.07,0.69,0,3.21,1.23,15.88,0
Hungary:hungary10,3.29,0.42,0,0.63,32.3,42.32,0,0,2.5,0.47,18.06,0
Hungary:hungary11,4.77,0,0.26,0.08,34.47,43.97,0,0,5.09,0.9,10.46,0
Hungary:hungary12,5.32,1.23,0,0,28.89,46.46,0,0,2.29,0.05,15.77,0
Hungary:hungary13,2.59,1.48,0,0,27.07,44.39,0,0,4.1,0.22,20.16,0
Hungary:hungary14,0.35,1.64,1.88,0,24.5,49.82,0.35,0,1.87,1.36,18.2,0.03
Hungary:hungary15,5.41,1.24,0,0,24.92,48.69,1.05,0,3.11,0.59,15,0
Hungary:hungary16,3.84,0.75,0,0.57,25.98,49.79,0,0,3.05,0,16.02,0
Hungary:hungary17,3.37,0.45,1.2,0,30.61,45.98,0,0,1.36,0.97,16.07,0
Hungary:hungary18,0.63,0,0,0,24.34,51.02,1.29,0,4.03,0.64,18.04,0
Hungary:hungary19,4.45,0.85,0,0,25.22,45.9,1.74,0,3.4,0,18.44,0
Hungary:hungary20,6.78,0,0,0,27.91,48.93,0.93,0,3.41,0.01,12.04,0
Lithuania:lithuania1,0.27,0.56,0,0,17.15,74.25,0,0,0.73,0.14,6.9,0
Lithuania:lithuania2,0.23,0,0,0,13.38,78.64,0,0,0.74,0,7,0
Lithuania:lithuania3,0.33,0,0,0,17.28,70.58,0.96,0,1.17,0,9.68,0
Lithuania:lithuania4,0.57,0,0,0,13.9,75.41,0.28,0,0,0,9.84,0
Lithuania:lithuania5,3.58,0.89,0,0,20.38,67.57,1.26,0,0.37,0,5.94,0
Lithuania:lithuania6,0,0,0,1.61,12.94,69.01,0,0,2.75,0,13.69,0
Lithuania:lithuania7,0,0,0,0,13.44,77.85,0.37,0,0.78,0.08,7.48,0
Lithuania:lithuania8,1.47,0.51,0,0,14.19,74.07,0,0,0.44,0,9.32,0
Lithuania:lithuania9,0,0,0,0,13.47,77.71,0,0,0.86,0,7.96,0
Lithuania:lithuania10,0,0,0,0.06,11.79,78.09,0,0,2.02,0,8.03,0
UK_Wales:WalesBK21,8.05,0.25,0,0,39.41,41.61,0.16,0.28,1.21,0,9.03,0
UK_Wales:WalesBK33,9.79,0.9,1.53,0,37.58,42.31,0.77,0,0,0,7.12,0
UK_Wales:WalesBK54,9.84,0,0.46,0,36.77,44.11,0.21,0.13,0.57,0,7.9,0
UK_Wales:WalesBK58,9.52,0.8,0.39,0.87,40.46,40.52,0,0,1.31,0,6.13,0
UK_Wales:WalesBK68,8.82,0,0.83,0,40.62,41.46,0.14,0,0.87,0,7.26,0
UK_Wales:WalesCHF12,7.6,0.48,0,0.18,38.85,43.54,0.3,0,1.16,0,7.89,0
UK_Wales:WalesCHF13,9.46,0,0.41,0,36.91,45.55,0,0.03,0.21,0.06,7.38,0
UK_Wales:WalesCHF15,2.23,2.85,0.53,0.15,19.72,67.6,0.21,0,0.74,0.09,5.88,0
UK_Wales:WalesCHF56,8.87,1.12,0.01,0,40.61,43.04,0,0,0,0,6.35,0
UK_Wales:WalesCHF63,7.97,0.34,0.79,0.01,38.37,43.91,0,0.03,1.88,0,6.69,0
UK_Wales:WalesDR56,8.57,0,0.43,0,38.51,41.23,0.81,0,0.93,0.17,9.27,0.08
UK_Wales:WalesDR68,7.27,0.28,1.4,0,36.77,37.77,0,0.14,4.3,0,12.06,0
UK_Wales:WalesDR84,9.28,0.17,0.04,0,39.53,39.56,0.17,0,1.82,0.18,9.24,0
UK_Wales:WalesDR94,8.51,0,0,0.08,37.81,45.04,0.06,0.28,0.07,0,8.04,0.12
UK_Wales:WalesDR99,9.28,0,0.39,0.37,38.12,42.58,0,0,0.7,0,8.48,0.08
UK_Wales:WalesL40,9.28,0.57,0.62,0,38.11,43.45,0.27,0,2.05,0,5.65,0
UK_Wales:WalesL42,8.25,0,0,0,38.42,43.69,0,0.26,0.41,0,8.97,0
UK_Wales:WalesL44,9.96,0.07,0.66,0.1,39.6,42.82,0,0,0.93,0,5.86,0
UK_Wales:WalesL45,6.74,0.5,2.5,0,30.35,29.65,0,0,7.52,1.13,21.6,0
UK_Wales:WalesL86,11.1,0,0.19,0,37.68,41.98,0,0.26,0.71,0,8.07,0
Romania:Romania1,0,0.41,0.27,0.72,23.96,36.68,1.57,0,7.13,0.1,29.17,0
Romania:Romania2,3.05,0,0,0,22.66,34.39,1.88,0,6.2,2.29,29.53,0
Romania_o:Romania3,9.61,0.12,0.71,1.54,14.05,18.18,21.38,0,6.08,0,28.33,0
Romania:Romania4,2.72,1.44,0,1.62,25.58,34.64,0,0,7.72,0,26.28,0
Romania:Romania5,2.2,1.44,0.54,0.31,21.23,36.86,0.33,0,9.9,0,27.2,0
Romania:Romania6,5.59,0.16,0.96,0,27.02,30.25,1.57,0,5.01,0.88,28.56,0
Romania_o:Romania7,10.13,0,0,1.77,12.69,9.97,25.5,0,7.15,0,32.78,0
Romania:Romania12,1.66,0.12,0,0,22.22,33.88,0,0,5.32,2.26,34.54,0
Spain:Spain1,8.48,0,2.64,0.46,54.61,21.33,0,0.69,2.52,0,9.23,0.04
Spain:Spain2,5.22,1.2,2.7,0,50.53,26.1,0,0,3.47,0,10.78,0
Spain:Spain3,7.03,0,3.27,0,50.73,25.2,0,0,2.9,0,10.88,0
Spain:Spain4,7.28,0.81,1.19,0,48.72,26.82,0,0,2.69,0,12.49,0
Spain:Spain5,4.94,0.21,2.23,0.29,44.81,29.68,0,0,2.68,0,14.61,0.53
Spain:Spain6,5.93,0,2.71,0,49.65,24.8,0,0,4.24,0.97,11.35,0.36
Spain:Spain8,5.27,0,4.11,0,53.77,19.19,1,1.47,3.76,0,11.44,0
Spain:Spain9,6.02,0.49,2.63,0.13,53.81,17.62,0.1,0.15,5.02,0,13.13,0.9
Spain:Spain10,7.14,0,6.52,0,50.5,21.23,1.39,1.47,2.95,0,8.76,0.05
Spain:Spain11,6.38,0,1.96,0,51.28,22.7,0,0,6.78,0,10.3,0.6
Spain:Spain12,5.42,0.42,4.48,0.58,51.84,18.42,0.43,0.94,4.59,0.01,12.76,0.12
Spain:Spain13,8.09,0,4.94,0,51.17,23.45,0,0,3.53,0,8.41,0.42
Turkey:tur2,11.89,4.64,0.38,0,13.46,10.1,2.82,0,7.4,2.64,46.69,0
Turkey:tur20,14.19,4.81,0,0,15.23,4.87,1.73,0.38,9.77,4.76,44.05,0.21
Turkey:tur37,17.32,3.27,0,0.4,9.91,7.42,1.64,0,9.8,3.07,47.17,0
Turkey:tur52,15.34,4.13,0.4,0,12.22,8.96,0,0.65,12.01,6.35,39.96,0
Turkey:tur67,10.25,4.54,0.05,0,11.01,11.76,1.34,0,10.85,2.74,47.46,0
Turkey:tur84,17.79,1.95,0.57,0,9.1,9.9,0,0,10.6,3.51,46.58,0
Turkey:tur110,12.08,4.33,0,0.45,10.92,7.72,0.1,0,11.39,4.71,47.42,0.87
Turkey:tur124,18.15,4.48,0,0,11.68,8.78,0.33,0.97,4.27,5.08,46.25,0
Turkey:tur139,15.81,3.55,0.84,0,8.68,8.2,0.8,0,15.36,1.58,45.19,0
Turkey:tur154,12.54,2.18,1.22,0,9.9,11.6,0,0,11.82,4.8,45.94,0
Turkey:tur170,19.57,2.95,0,0,9.98,8.55,0,2.38,6.68,3.62,46.11,0.15
Turkey:tur182,28.57,1.29,0,0.89,4.95,7.11,1.32,0,12.65,0,43.22,0
Turkey:tur197,11.23,1.23,0.52,0,10.58,9.21,0.91,0,10.63,3.79,51.89,0
Turkey:tur210,11.93,4.85,0.29,0.88,11.93,12.86,3.07,0.14,8.53,1.07,44.04,0.42
Turkey:tur222,12.15,3.28,1.45,0,10.06,11.03,1.25,0,10.49,3.13,47.16,0
Turkey:tur236,20.36,1.88,0.22,0.56,9.96,12.26,0.17,0,10.06,1.85,42.68,0
Turkey:tur262,18.22,3.31,0,0,15.72,6.22,1.01,0,12.51,2.32,40.68,0
Turkey:tur277,16.69,6.84,2.13,2.27,9.29,5.75,1.59,0,13.28,1.11,41.05,0
Turkey:tur306,14.63,6.42,0,0,0,21.2,0.8,0,0,3.38,53.57,0
Greece_NorthEast:GreeceNE8,6.06,1.06,0.23,0,25.47,30.62,0,0,8.12,0,28.44,0
Greece_NorthEast:GreeceNE11,5.53,0.37,0.78,0,27.05,28.83,0.57,0,6.26,0,30.57,0.05
Greece_NorthEast:GreeceNE34,6.36,0,2.82,0,27.36,30.25,0,0,7.9,0,25.31,0
Greece_NorthEast:GreeceNE59,6.59,0.83,1.44,0,25.65,26.93,1.27,0,10.96,0,26.24,0.08
Greece_NorthEast:GreeceNE126,7.01,0.61,0.84,0,29.05,22.73,0.29,0,8.79,0,30.68,0
Greece_NorthEast:GreeceNE144,4.75,1.27,0.74,0,28.42,24.21,0.36,0,8.59,0,31.6,0.06
Greece_NorthEast:GreeceNE162,4.57,0.39,0.83,0.31,31.54,23.63,0.28,0,8.2,0,30.26,0
Greece_NorthEast:GreeceNE209,3.73,0,2.27,0,26.67,22.19,0.26,0,11.14,0.69,33,0.06
Greece_NorthEast:GreeceNE231,7.23,0.16,2.76,0,28.12,19.17,0,0,9.71,0,32.85,0
Greece_NorthEast:GreeceNE252,7.39,0.24,1.23,0,26.45,20.4,0.19,0,10.02,0.48,33.49,0.11
Greece_NorthEast:GreeceNE284,5.91,0.54,0,0,29.59,22.91,0,0,9.71,0,31.33,0
Greece_Macedonia_o:GreeceMaced1,15.71,0,0.86,0,11.36,5.09,0.23,0,13.20,0.42,53.12,0
Greece_Macedonia:GreeceMaced2,6.98,0.23,0.79,0.65,25.71,32.82,0,0,6.71,0,26.11,0
Greece_Macedonia:GreeceMaced3,6.31,0.66,0.53,0,25.07,27.70,0,0,9.12,0.67,29.92,0
Greece_Macedonia:GreeceMaced4,4.99,0,0.80,0,25.65,30.89,0.52,0,9.41,0,27.75,0
Greece_Macedonia_o:GreeceMaced6,9.15,0,1.66,0,20.40,16.23,0,0,14.00,0.32,38.24,0
Greece_Macedonia_o:GreeceMaced7,8.06,0,2.83,0.12,22.96,16.70,0,0.11,12.60,0,36.19,0.44
Greece_Macedonia:GreeceMaced8,7.86,1.73,1.06,0,26.44,30.87,0,0,6.41,0.64,24.98,0
Greek_Thessaloniki:Greek_Thessaloniki_GREEKGRALPOP10,5.91,0.2,1.34,1.08,23.77,24.58,0.56,0.25,10.06,0,32.25,0
Greek_Thessaloniki:Greek_Thessaloniki_GREEKGRALPOP11,5.63,0.22,1.64,0,25.41,25.39,1.02,0.06,7.99,0,32.58,0.06
Greek_Thessaloniki:Greek_Thessaloniki_GREEKGRALPOP12,7.73,0.09,1.31,0,22.25,26.71,0.19,0,8.84,0,32.87,0
Greek_Thessaloniki:Greek_Thessaloniki_GREEKGRALPOP13,7.91,0.43,0.72,0,31.44,22.54,0,0,7.85,0,29,0.1
Greek_Thessaloniki:Greek_Thessaloniki_GREEKGRALPOP14,3.68,0,3.14,0,28.46,23.19,2.04,0,9.34,0,30.15,0
Greek_Thessaloniki:Greek_Thessaloniki_GREEKGRALPOP15,7.1,0,0.81,0,27.82,26.17,0,0,6.78,1.5,29.81,0
Greek_Thessaloniki:Greek_Thessaloniki_GREEKGRALPOP16,3,1.31,2.99,0,25.38,23.55,0,0.07,10.33,0,33.37,0
Greek_Thessaloniki:Greek_Thessaloniki_GREEKGRALPOP17,5.81,0,1.28,0.4,27.12,28.14,0,0.24,9.09,0,27.93,0
Greek_Thessaloniki:Greek_Thessaloniki_GREEKGRALPOP18,4.44,0.59,1.1,0,26.54,25.5,0.19,0,11.15,0,30.5,0
Greek_Thessaloniki:Greek_Thessaloniki_GREEKGRALPOP3,1.15,1.42,3.25,0.29,26.72,26.45,0,0,10.06,0,30.67,0
Greek_Thessaloniki:Greek_Thessaloniki_GREEKGRALPOP4,4.78,0.73,2.02,0,25.87,23.46,0,0,8.66,0,34.42,0.06
Greek_Thessaloniki:Greek_Thessaloniki_GREEKGRALPOP5,2.58,0,0.38,0.84,26.45,25.13,2.14,0,10.16,0,32.14,0.17
Greek_Thessaloniki:Greek_Thessaloniki_GREEKGRALPOP8,7.28,0,1.14,0,28.22,28.15,0,0,7.03,0.46,27.7,0
Greek_Thessaloniki:Greek_Thessaloniki_GREEKGRALPOP9,3.61,0,0,0,28.48,24.38,0.62,0.07,7.92,1,33.92,0
Greece_Thessaly:GreeceThessaly2,6.9,1.34,1.53,0.11,26.39,25.53,0.16,0,8.08,0.08,29.88,0
Greece_Thessaly:GreeceThessaly3,3.71,0.02,0.83,0.01,29.93,26.54,0.01,0,9.97,0.03,28.96,0
Greece_Thessaly:GreeceThessaly4,6.14,0.24,1.99,0,25.36,24.62,0,0,9.86,0.07,31.57,0.14
Greece_Thessaly:GreeceThessaly5,6.88,0.01,1.77,0,29.18,23.02,2.4,0,7.11,0.01,29.62,0
Greece_Thessaly:GreeceThessaly6,5.64,0.45,1.23,0,29.32,28.97,0,0,5.91,0,27.75,0
Greece_Thessaly:GreeceThessaly7,6.05,0.25,0.02,0.05,27.46,24.05,0.64,0,10.79,1.12,29.56,0
Greece_Thessaly:GreeceThessaly8,5.49,0.11,2.3,0.02,29.33,24.5,0.03,0,8.53,0,29.09,0
Greece_Thessaly:GreeceThessaly9,4.85,1.44,2.05,0,27.28,22.79,0,0,11.38,0.01,30.2,0
Greece_Thessaly:GreeceThessaly10,6.25,0,2.96,0.06,25.9,25.82,1.41,0,8.63,0.02,28.95,0
Greece_Thessaly:Greek_Thessaly,5.706,0.389,1.56,0.052,27.831,25.09,0.465,0,8.958,0.134,29.667,0.014
Greek_Athens:Greek_Athens_TLA010,2.8,0.24,1,0,28.15,21.24,0,0,12.36,0.21,34.02,0
Greek_Athens:Greek_Athens_TLA011,4.28,1.31,3.51,1.11,23.42,18.26,0,0,12.21,0,35.91,0
Greek_Athens:Greek_Athens_TLA012,4.43,0.36,2.13,0,26.55,18.17,0.67,0,11.68,0,36,0
Greek_Athens:Greek_Athens_TLA015,4.9,0.93,3.76,0,29.22,20.43,0.47,0,10.23,0.14,28.75,1.16
Greek_Athens:Greek_Athens_TLA017,9.16,0.24,0.75,0.24,28.71,20.1,0,0,9.13,1.58,30.1,0
Greek_Athens:Greek_Athens_TLA018,5.36,0,1.48,0.34,28.6,17.93,0,0,9.78,0,35.54,0.97
Greek_Athens:Greek_Athens_TLA019,3.84,0.68,0.42,0,25.63,23.81,0,0.36,11.23,0,33.98,0
Greek_Athens:Greek_Athens_TLA020,4.74,0,0.18,0,28.35,24.29,0,0.53,11.52,0,30.33,0.06
Greek_Athens:Greek_Athens_TLA021,9.08,0,0,1.62,25.79,17.31,0.51,0,10.02,0,35.66,0
Greek_Athens:Greek_Athens_TLA023,4.43,0.61,2.63,0.17,24.98,24.64,0,0.43,6.7,1.16,34.24,0
Greek_Athens:Greek_Athens_TLA024,5.21,0,2.54,0,27.46,19.21,0,0,9.51,1.18,34.89,0
Greek_Athens:Greek_Athens_TLA025,4.11,0,0.55,0.43,27.48,21.51,0,0.52,11.43,0.35,33.61,0
Greek_Athens:Greek_Athens_TLA027,5.56,0,0.54,0,27.64,21.33,0,0.06,10.85,0.48,32.98,0.56
Greek_Athens:Greek_Athens_TLA028,5.81,0,0.58,0.11,25.83,21.24,0,0.09,11.29,0,34.02,1.01
Greek_Athens:Greek_Athens_TLA029,7.23,1.35,1.86,0,24.9,19.54,0.75,0,9.81,0,34.55,0
Greek_Preveliana_Irakleioy_B_Crete1DG,10.87,0.78,2.75,0,22.32,16.89,0,0.31,12.01,0,34.04,0
Greece_Central:GreeceCentral1,8.37,0.49,1.07,0.01,26.68,21.96,0,0.82,9.37,0.74,30.49,0
Greece_Central:GreeceCentral2,4.71,0.48,1.44,0.36,28.68,21.72,0,0.22,10.58,0.32,31.5,0
Greece_Central:GreeceCentral3,9.42,0.01,2.26,0,24.17,14.08,0.02,0,11.79,0,38.24,0
Greece_Central:GreeceCentral4,7.81,0.38,0.38,0.41,27.51,17.93,0,0.72,10.54,0.03,34.28,0
Greece_Central:GreeceCentral5,4.57,0.85,0.57,0.2,28.37,26.23,0,0,9.91,0.19,29.11,0
Greece_Central:GreeceCentral6,5.31,0,1.33,0,27.7,26.22,0,0,8.89,0,30.54,0
Greece_Central:GreeceCentral7,7.82,0.16,0.07,0,24.68,20.88,0.05,0,9.03,0.68,36.57,0.07
Greece_Central:GreeceCentral8,6.4,0,1.43,0.52,27.89,16.54,0.01,0,11.85,0,35.34,0
Greece_Central:GreeceCentral9,4.64,0.02,1.31,0,29.46,26.52,0,0.35,7.57,0.46,29.68,0
Greece_Central:GreeceCentral10,6.69,0.57,4.05,0.01,24.6,16.55,0,0.17,12.44,0,34.9,0
Greece_Peloponnese:GreecePelop1,4.45,0.85,1.27,0,27.15,25.99,0,0,8.10,0,32.19,0
Greece_Peloponnese:GreecePelop3,4.43,0.26,2.41,0,27.51,24.00,0,0,9.48,0.59,31.32,0
Greece_Peloponnese:GreecePelop4,6.16,0,1.66,0.41,25.45,20.53,0,0,10.27,0.63,34.81,0.09
Greece_Peloponnese:GreecePelop5,6.04,0,2.22,0.17,27.11,22.04,0.56,0,8.05,1.08,32.72,0
Greece_Peloponnese:GreecePelop6,9.28,0,1.12,0.39,21.80,20.92,7.00,0.27,8.61,0,30.61,0
Greece_Peloponnese:GreecePelop7,5.43,0.22,1.39,0,24.58,24.31,0,0.21,11.63,0,32.23,0
Greece_Peloponnese:GreecePelop8,5.52,0,1.22,0.36,27.33,21.20,0,0,12.52,0,31.83,0
Greece_Peloponnese:GreecePelop9,6.06,0,1.94,0,26.80,21.29,0.14,0,11.95,0.19,31.62,0
Greece_Peloponnese:GreecePelop10,6.32,0.38,0.54,0,23.96,24.44,1.16,0.08,11.55,0.03,31.54,0
Greece_F:GreeceF28k,5.7,0.26,2.28,0,26.66,23.65,0,0,9.73,0,31.72,0
Greece_F:GreeceF36k,7.56,0,1.59,0.93,25.46,17.83,0,0.59,10.19,0,35.84,0
Greece_F:GreeceF51k,6.45,0.31,1.52,0,26.4,17.15,0.39,0.13,13.04,0,34.6,0
Greece_F:GreeceF52k,7.86,0,2.37,0,26.6,17.67,0.02,0,9.14,0.66,35.65,0.04
Greece_F:GreeceF69k,5.99,0.05,1.49,0,23.64,16.84,0,0,10.89,1.35,39.75,0
Greece_Kos:GreeceKos1,8.21,0.83,3.1,0.1,23.32,10.76,0,0,14.19,0,39.31,0.18
Greece_Kos:GreeceKos2,7.15,0.37,2.41,0,24.26,10.76,0,0.17,15.8,0,39.09,0
Greece_Kos:GreeceKos4,8.72,0,2.03,0.34,21.5,10.32,0.6,0.12,14.63,0,41.73,0
Greece_Kos:GreeceKos5,7.67,0,1.6,0.56,25.5,9.49,0,0,14.42,0.85,39.88,0.04
Greece_Kos:GreeceKos6,8.55,0,2.11,1.09,23.32,10.43,0,0,14.84,0,39.66,0
Greece_Kos:GreeceKos7,8.27,0.19,2.85,0,23.92,10.98,0,0.1,14.34,0,39.35,0
Greece_Kos:GreeceKos8,9.32,0.2,3.74,0,22.28,7.83,0,0.4,13.98,0.81,41.45,0
Greece_Kos:GreeceKos9,7.94,0,4.17,0.54,22.17,11.92,0,0,13.1,0,39.93,0.24
Greece_Kos:GreeceKos10,8.54,0.17,2.62,0.07,20.43,10.62,1.12,0,14.65,0,41.56,0.23
Greece_Crete:Crete2,6.12,1.09,3.08,0,20.58,16.33,0,0.13,14.03,0,38.55,0.11
Greece_Crete:Crete3,8.41,0,1.57,0.48,25.78,13.69,0.42,0.16,13.21,0.34,35.93,0
Greece_Crete:Crete4,8.03,0,3.74,0,21.4,13.73,1.1,0.2,13.71,0.18,37.91,0
Greece_Crete:Crete5,9.01,0,1.27,0,23.71,12.93,0,1.59,13.08,0,38.41,0
Greece_Crete:Crete6,8.38,0,1.38,0,24.44,12.63,0.78,0,14.41,0,37.97,0
Greece_Crete:Crete7,5.52,0.74,2.66,0,23.72,10.47,0.96,0,15.36,0,40.22,0.36
Greece_Crete:Crete8,7.66,0.11,2.22,0,24.42,14.89,0.09,0,12.43,0.17,37.06,0.94
Greece_Crete:Crete9,9.28,0,2.75,0,22.32,13.5,0,0,11.81,0,40.34,0
Greece_Crete:Crete10,8.56,0,2.39,0,23.01,10.62,0,0.78,13.36,0,41.21,0.07
Greece_Phokaia:GreecePhokaia60,6.61,0.07,1.28,0,22.96,19.3,0.76,0.03,11.1,0,37.89,0
Greece_Smyrna:GreeceSmyrna4,5.39,0,1.61,0.29,22.82,18.54,0,0.37,12.2,0,38.79,0
Greece_Smyrna:GreeceSmyrna7,9.78,0.36,2.9,0,19.26,7,0,0,14.44,0.04,46.22,0
Greece_Smyrna:GreeceSmyrna9,6.82,0.58,3.34,0,23.47,15.26,0,0.14,11.07,0,39.12,0.19
Greece_Smyrna:GreeceSmyrna30,8.35,0,1.64,0.07,26.31,17.02,0,0,11.71,0,34.9,0
Greece_Smyrna:GreeceSmyrna58,5.32,0,2.08,0,27.92,19.48,0.73,0,10.49,0.08,33.9,0
Cyprus:Cyprus1,5.59,0,2.08,0,20.33,3.08,0.09,0,17.89,0.21,50.72,0
Cyprus:Cyprus2,9.96,0,3.2,0,21.58,4.03,0,0.99,18.48,0,41.62,0.15
Cyprus:Cyprus3,8.64,0,1.14,0,19.54,5.45,0,0,16.78,0.18,48.26,0
Cyprus:Cyprus4,4.87,0,2.63,0.45,15.59,7.55,0,0,17.27,0,51.64,0
Cyprus:Cyprus5,5.26,0.82,3.26,0,19.47,5.3,0,0,14.93,0,50.95,0
Cyprus:Cyprus6,5.89,0,1.08,0,21.59,3.31,0.07,0,17.82,0.24,50.01,0
Cyprus:Cyprus7,7.07,0,0.93,0.41,21.52,2.38,0,0,17.66,0,50.03,0
Cyprus:Cyprus8,5.33,0,0.47,0,20.92,4.07,0.87,0.66,18.79,0,48.89,0
Cyprus:Cyprus9,5.55,0,2.12,0,19.73,5.63,0.94,0.51,16.73,0,48.79,0
Cyprus:Cyprus10,4.62,0,2.85,0,21.7,5.16,0,0.76,15.97,0,48.94,0
Cyprus:Cyprus11,6.15,0,1.56,0.83,19.31,4.48,0,0.76,17.54,0.33,49.05,0
Cyprus:Cyprus12,8.06,0,3.67,0,19.16,2.71,0,0,18.44,0,47.7,0.26
Ashkenazi:ashkenazy1e,2.98,1.4,2.93,0.92,26.64,14.53,0.53,0.3,14.68,0,35.1,0
Ashkenazi:ashkenazy1w,9.04,1.3,4.96,0,22.57,5.08,0.37,1.47,17.86,0.53,36.82,0
Ashkenazi_o:ashkenazy2e,4.79,1.07,2.41,0,19.93,25.96,0.67,1.1,8.71,1.49,33.88,0
Ashkenazi:ashkenazy2w,2.26,0,2.79,0.09,29.03,10.15,0.86,1.64,12.31,1.88,38.98,0
Ashkenazi:ashkenazy3e,1.32,0.98,5.39,0.46,21.06,12.47,1.8,0.18,12.71,0,43.63,0
Ashkenazi:ashkenazy3w,4.03,1.32,4.97,0.57,25.3,10.75,0.2,0,15.43,0,37.43,0
Ashkenazi:ashkenazy4e,4.06,1.54,5.48,0.26,25.22,11.68,0,1.28,13.69,0.03,36.75,0
Ashkenazi:ashkenazy4w,5.11,0.95,4.85,0.03,25.22,10.43,0.33,0.53,15.77,0,36.78,0
Ashkenazi:ashkenazy5e,2.5,0.79,3.86,0.14,21.26,12.16,1.46,0.22,12.92,1.49,43,0.2
Ashkenazi:ashkenazy6w,4.99,0.52,5.15,0,26.99,9.5,0.46,0.72,14.34,0.04,37.3,0
Ashkenazi:ashkenazy7e,0,0.34,7.12,0.3,23.89,14.68,1.18,0,15.06,1,36.44,0
Ashkenazi:ashkenazy7w,1.83,0,5.51,0,28.53,7.96,1.65,0.9,15.39,0.41,37.83,0
Ashkenazi:ashkenazy8e,3.05,0.45,2.7,2.34,24.38,13.17,0,1.44,12.54,0.29,39.65,0
Ashkenazi:ashkenazy8w,2.68,0.2,6.65,0,27.53,11.15,2.56,0.44,13.52,0,35.28,0
Ashkenazi:ashkenazy9e,1.71,1.81,4.5,0,24.26,14.11,1.36,0,12.36,0.37,39.53,0
Ashkenazi_o:ashkenazy9w,6.13,0,2.78,0.25,35.03,28.09,2.19,0,5.96,0,19.38,0.18
Ashkenazi:ashkenazy10e,1.16,0.47,3.68,0,23.33,16.05,1.67,0.3,12.08,1.77,39.49,0
Ashkenazi_o:ashkenazy10w,7.38,0.4,1.63,0.35,31.14,28.55,1.32,0,7.51,0.05,21.49,0.19
Sephardi:sephardic1tur,7.38,0,5.14,0,23.42,6.25,0.48,0.98,13.59,0.62,42.14,0
Sephardi:sephardic2tur,5.19,0.16,6.09,0.1,23.28,5.25,0,0.87,19.54,0,39.52,0
Sephardi:sephardic3tur,8.29,0,6.83,0.05,28.46,6.26,0,1.1,17.51,0,31.5,0
Sephardi:sephardic4tur,5.61,0.18,7.45,0.5,27.06,3.69,0.24,1.58,16.79,0,36.19,0.72
Sephardi:sephardic5tur,4.43,0.58,9.57,0,23.24,5.3,0.48,0.78,17.23,0,38.37,0
Sephardi:sephardic6tur,6.82,1.13,8.61,0,23.35,4.33,0,0.38,17.58,0,37.8,0
Sephardi:sephardic7tur,3.57,0,7.17,0,25.34,5.95,1.47,0,17.57,0.36,38.33,0.24
Sephardi:sephardic8tur,6.91,1.67,5.78,0,27.2,4.28,0,0,18.88,0.2,35.07,0
Sephardi:sephardic9tur,5.61,0.96,8.81,0,28.13,4.08,0.9,0.75,13.63,0,37.13,0
Sephardi:sephardic10tur,6.91,0.22,6.09,0,26.63,3.15,2.41,0,16.38,0,38.22,0
Sephardi_o:sephardic11bel,5.61,0,8.73,0.06,38.28,9.6,0.17,0,13.59,0.17,23.17,0.63
Sephardi:sephardic12bul,6.84,0,4.07,0,28.63,6.2,0.45,0,16.07,0.68,36,1.06
Sephardi:sephardic13bul,5.26,0.41,6.53,0,25.55,7.13,2.03,0.55,16.93,0,35.6,0
Sephardi:sephardic14bul,3.88,0.81,5.07,0,26.68,3.58,2.22,1.31,16.09,0,40.35,0
Sephardi:sephardic15bul,1.06,0.81,3.79,0.78,27.26,8.56,0.01,0.73,15.29,0.94,40.76,0
Sephardi:sephardic16bul,6.19,0,5.77,0.98,25.03,4.13,1.08,0.87,15.4,0,40.08,0.46
Sephardi:sephardic17bul,0.61,0.33,6.87,0.59,24.01,10.35,0.24,1.17,14.18,0,41.64,0
Sephardi:sephardic18bul,4.16,0,4.92,0,24.75,8.55,0,1.1,14.5,0,41.58,0.44
Sephardi:sephardic19bul,2.61,0,5.08,0,29.61,6.86,1.33,0.72,15.24,0,38.29,0.26
Lebanon:Lebanon2,13.55,0.67,4.26,0.75,12.61,0,0,1.77,23.27,0,42.29,0.84
Lebanon:Lebanon3,10.97,0,4.89,0.55,11.42,4.14,0,1.91,24.01,0,41.69,0.41
Lebanon:Lebanon4,6.1,0,9.04,1.02,10.33,0,0.23,7.79,27.19,0,37.41,0.89
Lebanon:Lebanon5,6.2,0,7.7,0.52,9.94,2.04,0,7.51,25.12,0,37.89,3.08
Lebanon:Lebanon6,13.11,1.06,2.16,0.54,7.68,7.27,2.18,1.75,17.01,2.99,42.98,1.3
Lebanon:Lebanon7,8.66,0.54,4.37,0.45,14.12,3.76,1.44,2.19,23.22,0,39.96,1.29
Lebanon:Lebanon8,13.56,2.11,0.73,0,12.14,4.14,0,2.11,19.36,2.17,41.98,1.71
Jordan:Jordan62,9.61,0.79,6.45,0,7.13,0.97,0,5.53,29.4,0,36.93,3.19
Jordan:Jordan214,10.01,1.51,3.8,0,10.41,4.28,0.48,3.67,27.69,0.37,36.23,1.55
Jordan:Jordan305,10.01,0,5.82,0.75,7.69,0.93,0.95,4.32,30.9,0,37.1,1.54
Jordan:Jordan307,9.48,0.15,5.4,0.02,15.23,0.06,0,4.35,29.99,1.64,31.18,2.5
Jordan:Jordan382,7.97,0,6.81,0.54,12.52,0,0,4.94,26.13,1.46,38.47,1.16
Jordan:Jordan384,10.65,0.84,5.9,0,10.15,0.03,0,5.99,27.05,0,36.91,2.48
Jordan:Jordan387,10,0,2.85,0.33,8.69,2.84,0,3.84,35.6,0.98,33.76,1.11
Jordan:Jordan426,7.92,0.44,2.72,0,12.25,2.66,1.08,6.47,22.94,0.99,40.77,1.76
Jordan:Jordan444,2.46,0,4.88,0,0,3.44,0.32,31.54,17.58,0,12.23,27.53
Jordan:Jordan445,4.47,0,4.83,0,11.81,0.4,1.32,3.66,25.17,0.37,45.68,2.28
Jordan:Jordan485,8.41,0,7.19,0.63,10.74,0,0.51,7.03,26.2,0,36.57,2.71
Jordan:Jordan502,7.84,0,6.76,0.91,10.89,2.75,0.14,5.68,27.68,0.01,35.93,1.4
Jordan:Jordan503,14.9,3.07,5.35,0.57,9.34,2.31,1.44,4.33,21.4,0.4,35.93,0.96
Jordan:Jordan543,6.92,0,5.69,0.26,11.34,0.84,1.71,3.17,29.71,0.06,38.1,2.2
Jordan:Jordan546,7.61,0,3.6,0.51,12.03,0,0.8,6.35,25.68,0,40.43,3
Jordan:Jordan560,9.96,1.35,6.42,0.23,10.19,0,0.78,3.08,26.85,0,39.28,1.87
Jordan:Jordan563,10.1,0,8.62,1.69,8.63,0,0,4.95,28.07,0.36,36.18,1.4
Jordan:Jordan603,10.13,1.66,6.46,0,11.92,0.55,0,3.09,25.14,0,38.13,2.91
Jordan:Jordan608,7.77,0,5.81,0,11.45,0.02,0,5.98,25.57,1.23,42.17,0
Jordan:Jordan646,10.36,0,3.71,0,11.62,1.55,0,4.56,27.8,1.17,37.05,2.19
Syria:syria1,15.84,0.74,1.68,1.22,8.13,10.56,1.12,1.03,11.79,1.42,45.57,0.91
Syria:syria2,11.52,0.21,2.59,0,15.97,1.22,1.24,4.02,27.58,0.67,34.98,0
Syria:syria3,9.14,0,3.61,0,10.8,2.01,0.86,3.34,28.41,0.34,39.87,1.63
Syria:syria4,14.28,0,4.78,0,11.61,1.01,0.36,3.17,27.66,0.06,37.08,0
Syria:syria5,17.19,0,0.53,0.69,7.89,3.32,3.58,1.81,27.54,0.62,35.89,0.95
Syria:syria6,12.87,1.22,0.13,0.24,4.86,4.88,2.36,5.22,32.5,0,32.68,3.04
Syria:syria7,10.41,0.51,0.85,0,2.5,4.29,3.9,2.43,34.7,0,36.3,4.1
Syria:syria8,11.12,0.95,1.72,0.14,7.87,0,3.4,2.74,26.82,0,42.23,3.02
Syria:syria9,9.52,1.19,0.2,0,12.26,2.85,1.63,2.12,24.71,0,45.52,0
Syria:syria10,11.51,1.64,1.48,0,12.27,3.7,0.68,0.29,21.78,0.6,43.27,2.78
Syria:syria298,10.67,0.54,2.58,0,11.78,2.46,0.16,2.56,21.78,0,46.49,0.97
Syria:syria361,19.2,0,0.29,0,14.46,0.3,0,0,15.64,0,50.11,0
Syria:syria461,14.36,0.18,2.84,0,4.98,1.14,0.96,4.95,32.78,1.73,31.47,4.61
Syria:syria464,11.89,0,0.56,0,6.44,1.87,2.23,4.11,33.23,1.75,35.19,2.73
Syria:syria485,11.08,0.13,4.18,1.87,11.63,6.85,1.45,2.25,18.95,0,39.15,2.47
Syria:syria520,6.95,0,8.2,0.14,12.72,3.19,0,6.5,23.78,0.2,36.36,1.96
Saudi:saudi1403,0,0.5,1.53,0,0.2,0.74,0,2.76,77.32,0,16.95,0
Saudi:saudi1411,15.87,0.96,3.01,0,2.03,3.72,2.51,2.99,35.09,0,31.18,2.63
Saudi:saudi1413,1.05,0,0,0,0,0.42,0.31,0,85.62,0,12.6,0
Saudi:saudi1424,0,0,0,0,0,0.04,0.61,1.85,80.63,0,16.88,0
Saudi:saudi1426,0,0,0,0,2.44,0.77,0.04,4.47,75.25,0.77,16.26,0
Saudi:saudi1428b,8.18,0,4.32,0,4.97,0.68,2.65,7.48,42.37,0.53,27.75,1.08
Saudi:saudi1430,8.88,0,1.76,0,3.64,1.86,0.85,2.56,63.99,0,16.42,0.05
Saudi:saudi1432,0,0,3.02,0,1.86,0.62,0,0.63,77.43,0.07,15.47,0.9
Saudi:saudi1434,0,0.88,1.04,0,2.5,0,0,2.56,72.45,0,20.57,0
Saudi:saudi1436,19.98,0.1,0.42,0,4.9,3.06,1.92,1.11,27.55,3.63,31.38,5.96
SaudiA:SaudiA1,0,0,1.64,0.69,0,0,0,3.7,74.49,0,19.35,0.12
SaudiA:SaudiA2,10.83,0,1.6,0,0,3.75,3.77,21.37,21.12,1.29,14.53,21.75
SaudiA:SaudiA3,7.4,0.05,2.15,0,5.54,1.86,0,5.55,50.96,0,25.84,0.64
SaudiA:SaudiA4,1.59,0,0.87,0,2.97,0,0,2.16,67.45,0.19,24.77,0
SaudiA:SaudiA5,0,0,0.02,0,0,1.81,0,2.82,81.73,0,13.62,0
SaudiA:SaudiA6,7.15,0,1.36,0.89,3.1,3.13,0.59,2.34,49.47,0,30.39,1.57
SaudiA:SaudiA7,10.21,0.23,4.01,0.12,14.11,0.01,2.16,1.84,23.97,0,42.52,0.83
SaudiA:SaudiA8,1.2,0,2.69,0,1.43,0.44,0,4.4,72.03,0.25,17.33,0.22
SaudiA:SaudiA9,11.99,0,1.53,0,4.41,1.76,1.55,2.1,40.9,0,33.64,2.12
SaudiA:SaudiA10,5.63,0.2,0,0.85,3.24,0,0,3.73,62.27,0,24.07,0
Yemen:Yemen1,1.82,0.62,2.46,4.23,1.81,0.46,0.1,11.82,21.84,1.08,8.66,45.1
Yemen:Yemen2,10.6,0.69,2.66,0,4.86,0,4.19,12.8,28.92,1.14,23.58,10.56
Yemen:Yemen3,3.61,0.11,4.9,0.96,0.41,0.84,1.88,10.87,34.74,0,19.01,22.66
Yemen:Yemen4,6.61,1.05,6.6,0.67,5.74,1.11,1.99,5.98,34.12,0,26.35,9.78
Yemen:Yemen5,3.72,1.62,4.41,0.56,5.32,0,2.95,9.41,42.56,0,23.53,5.92
Yemen:Yemen6,3.67,0.13,4.79,0.91,0.3,0.92,1.89,10.88,34.8,0,18.99,22.72
Yemen:Yemen7,9.26,0.53,2.52,0.88,3.46,0.86,3.69,12.47,31.79,0,25.71,8.83
Yemen:Yemen8,13.74,0.37,2.82,1.1,3.7,2.29,4.43,4.92,32.7,0,25.94,8
Yemen:Yemen9,13.99,0.86,2.13,0,7.22,0,2.48,5.59,34.63,0,30.67,2.42
Yemen:Yemen10,4.41,0.08,2.82,0,1.63,1.02,0,7.89,53.05,0,29.1,0
Armernia:arm3,13.52,0.07,0,0.13,8.44,4,0.78,0,13.79,0.38,58.89,0
Armernia:arm4,21.1,0,0,0.01,4.7,6.28,0.77,0,9.34,0.15,57.64,0
Armernia:arm5,15.83,0,0,0,10.25,1.43,0.76,0,10.3,0,61.44,0
Armernia:arm6,14.64,0,0,0,9.31,1.54,0.68,0,8.89,0,64.94,0
Armernia:arm7,10.43,4.12,1.19,0,10.61,33.22,0.35,0,8.43,0,31.65,0
Armernia:arm8,16.04,0.45,0,0,13.53,0.28,0,0,11.19,0,58.5,0
Armernia:arm9,17.76,0.89,0.94,0,9.44,6.28,0.93,0.08,12.72,0,50.97,0
Armernia:arm10,20.63,0,0,0.01,13.03,1.19,1.47,0,11.57,0,52.12,0
Armernia:arm11,18.36,0,0,0.3,10.21,4.36,0,0,13.54,0,53.23,0
Armernia:arm12,13.35,0,0,0,5.55,5.01,0.2,0,6.99,0.88,68.02,0
Armernia:arm13,14.76,0.61,0.5,0,10.27,14.85,0.37,0,6.35,0,52.29,0
Armernia:arm14,7.51,2.02,0,0,9.37,36.7,0.31,0,6.76,0,37.34,0
Armernia:arm17,15.74,0,0,0,7.94,5.92,0,0,12.67,0.56,57.17,0
Armernia:arm18,14.43,0,0,0,11.21,2.38,0,0,10.01,0,61.97,0
Armernia:arm19,20.53,0,0,0,7.1,2.67,0,0,14.81,0,54.89,0
Armernia:arm20,14.96,0,0,0.1,5.35,5.94,0,0,8,0.9,64.74,0
Armernia:arm21,6.11,0.86,1.15,0.19,12.94,49.83,0.18,0,0.96,0.33,27.44,0
Armernia:arm23,14.75,0,0,0.03,7.88,3.96,0,0,8.99,0.27,64.13,0
Armernia:arm26,17.42,0.45,0,0,8.19,4.34,0.72,0.04,10.74,0,58.09,0
```

----------


## Jovialis

^^Great work guys!

Here is my sample projected on the others:

----------


## bigsnake49

Can we have just one thread where Albanians can insult each other to their heart's content but can you guys not pollute every thread?

----------


## lacreme

Angela can you move the off-topic posts to their relevant/respective threads ? The last 3 or 4 pages should go mostly to the relevant Albanian discussion thread.
Thanks in advance!

On topic, with which company it's best to retest her ? Ancestry ? 
If that's so, does anyone know if the european site ever does sales ? The US and UK sites sometimes do but citizens of EU are always redirected to the european one as far as I know.

----------


## Angela

Those who posted about Albanian genetics, history, linguistics, whatever, are given notice they have until tomorrow 9 AM New York time to copy their posts and re-post them in any Albanian centered thread they see fit. Anything remaining after that time will be erased.

----------


## Angela

I apologize to our non Albanian posters for having to remove their posts, but I had to clean up this thread. I deleted some of mine as well. Once a thread has gone off the rails for a while it's easy to get sucked in.

No apologies to the Albanian posters whose posts were removed. It would have been nice to see some of you remove the posts so I didn't have to do it, but I guess that's too much to ask for.

In the future, I would ask posters to advise a moderator immediately when a thread starts being hijacked so it can immediately be rectified.

----------


## Niceguy12

It's the first time I've seen anyone say the k15 is better than the k13.

----------


## lacreme

Update:
She took an Ancestry test too! 
I then used DNA Kit studio to combine her raw data files from Ancestry and Myheritage with the former acting as a base. The coordinates produced by the combined file are below.
Her "real" G25 coordinates will follow at a later date, I have her "simulated" (from K13) ones but I don't know if they are worth sharing.



```
Chris_Paternal_Grandma_Ancestry-Myheritage_combined_raw_data_EUROGENES_K13,21.61,10.99,22.51,11.82,26.06,4.84,0,0.27,0,0,0.34,0,1.56
```




```
Chris_Paternal_Grandma_Ancestry-Myheritage_combined_raw_data_EUROGENES_K15,8.45,20.28,7.63,3.46,17.44,12.5,23.27,5.52,0,0,0,0,0.14,0,1.29
```




```
Chris_Paternal_Grandma_Ancestry-Myheritage_combined_raw_data_DODECAD_K12b,4.22,0,3.81,0.44,29.85,19.75,0,0,9.83,0,31.8,0.3
```




```
Chris_Paternal_Grandma_Ancestry-Myheritage_combined_raw_data_DODECAD_GLOBE_13,0,0,0.72,0,15.51,0.54,38.27,0,0,19.73,24.7,0,0.35
```


Any comments about her results?

----------


## bigsnake49

> Update:
> She took an Ancestry test too! 
> I then used DNA Kit studio to combine her raw data files from Ancestry and Myheritage with the former acting as a base. The coordinates produced by the combined file are below.
> Her "real" G25 coordinates will follow at a later date, I have her "simulated" (from K13) ones but I don't know if they are worth sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Chris_Paternal_Grandma_Ancestry-Myheritage_combined_raw_data_EUROGENES_K13,21.61,10.99,22.51,11.82,26.06,4.84,0,0.27,0,0,0.34,0,1.56
> ...


Can you please run them though the different calculators?

----------


## lacreme

> Can you please run them though the different calculators?


Can you suggest some? After the closure of the mirrored vahaduo site I'm left with the calculators from admixture studio (many of which still with their original population datasheets ) available and the models posted every now and then on this forum as well as others.

----------


## lacreme

Now that her results are based on a more substantial coverage, what do you think? 
What kind of mix would result in her profile? Would a mix of 40-60% Tsakonia-like/old Arcadian and the rest Arvanite suffice or something else is also needed?

This is her Ancestry results 

2022-11-22_212555.jpg

Some Dodecad K12b calculators I've used 
(eurogenes K13 at a following post, G25 not yet bought but I can post the results based on the simulated coords ). 


*Dodecad K12b
*
Updated


```
Distance to:
Chris_Paternal_Grandma_Ancestry-Myheritage_combined_raw_data_DODECAD_K12b

4.54694403
Italian_Lazio

4.56133752
Greek_Athens

4.79833304
Greek_Central

5.03043378
Italian_Marche

5.26448478
Italian_Abruzzo

5.26580478
Albanian

5.38948049
Italian_Umbria

5.69249506
Greek_Peloponnese

5.99453918
Italian_Apulia

6.28236420
Italian_Molise

6.44371011
Greek_Thrace

6.76745890
Greek_Thessaly

6.81900286
Greek_Foca

6.89870278
Greek_Thessaloniki

7.35023809
Italian_Romagna

7.69208684
Italian_Campania

7.90407490
Italian_Basilicata

7.91888250
Greek_Lemnos

8.04456338
Italian_Sicily

8.83910629
Albanian_Kosovo

8.98793080
Bulgarian_Thrace

9.54747087
Ashkenazi_Jew

9.66318271
Moldovan_Jewish

10.33853471
Macedonian_South

10.35763969
Turk_Makedonya




Target: Chris_Paternal_Grandma_Ancestry-Myheritage_combined_raw_data_DODECAD_K12b
Distance: 1.0041% / 1.00406279

47.4
Albanian



21.6
Greek_Icaria



16.1
Macedonian_Northeast&Skopje



8.4
Sardinian



5.2
Algerian



0.8
Georgian_West



0.5
Sephardic_Jew





Target: Chris_Paternal_Grandma_Ancestry-Myheritage_combined_raw_data_DODECAD_K12b
Distance: 1.2702% / 1.27018753 | ADC: 0.25x RC

60.2
Greek_Athens



26.9
Albanian



8.5
Sardinian



4.4
Algerian





Target: Chris_Paternal_Grandma_Ancestry-Myheritage_combined_raw_data_DODECAD_K12b
Distance: 2.0522% / 2.05224643 | ADC: 0.5x RC

42.6
Greek_Athens



32.9
Italian_Marche



20.4
Albanian



4.1
Algerian




Distance to:
Chris_Paternal_Grandma_Ancestry-Myheritage_combined_raw_data_DODECAD_K12b

1.85632407
78.80% Albanian + 21.20% Morocco_Jew

2.30100113
25.20% French_Corsica + 74.80% Greek_Athens

2.36676056
88.80% Greek_Athens + 11.20% Sardinian

2.44375392
68.20% Albanian_Kosovo + 31.80% Morocco_Jew

2.53650543
66.40% Albanian_Kosovo + 33.60% Sephardic_Jew

2.58940758
60.40% Macedonian_Vardar + 39.60% Sephardic_Jew

2.59517988
78.40% Albanian + 21.60% Sephardic_Jew

2.62809372
39.60% Italian_Veneto + 60.40% Moldovan_Jewish

2.63587153
53.60% Greek_Athens + 46.40% Italian_Marche

2.64716990
75.60% Albanian + 24.40% Italian_Jew

2.66658479
62.60% Albanian + 37.40% Italian_Sicily

2.68605290
61.80% Greek_Fournoi + 38.20% Swiss_Italian

2.69605883
57.40% Macedonian_East + 42.60% Sephardic_Jew

2.73046903
77.40% Greek_Foca + 22.60% Spanish_Canarias

2.74309460
78.60% Greek_Foca + 21.40% Portuguese

2.74474568
88.60% Greek_Central + 11.40% Sardinian

2.74735855
60.80% Ashkenazi_Jew + 39.20% Italian_Veneto

2.75998101
56.00% Greek_Athens + 44.00% Italian_Umbria

2.76495479
50.00% Albanian + 50.00% Italian_Abruzzo

2.77341185
85.60% Greek_Athens + 14.40% Spanish_Canarias

2.77861856
49.80% Greek_Athens + 50.20% Italian_Lazio

2.79121621
51.60% Greek_Icaria + 48.40% Italian_Friuli_VG

2.80156200
61.60% Albanian + 38.40% Italian_Campania

2.81160324
62.60% Macedonian_South + 37.40% Sephardic_Jew

2.81339302
89.00% Greek_Athens + 11.00% Spanish_Asturias


```

Modelling with aDNA


```
Target: Chris_Paternal_Grandma_Ancestry-Myheritage_combined_raw_data_DODECAD_K12b
Distance: 0.3443% / 0.34433517

63.1
Minoan



14.1
Corded_Ware



12.3
Yamnaya



3.5
Anatolian_BA



3.5
Hallstatt



1.6
Iberomaurusian



1.4
C_Italian_N



0.5
Nordic_BA





Target: Chris_Paternal_Grandma_Ancestry-Myheritage_combined_raw_data_DODECAD_K12b
Distance: 1.7182% / 1.71822099 | ADC: 0.25x RC

54.3
Anatolian_BA



40.4
Hungary_1180BC



3.2
Iberomaurusian



2.1
Minoan





Target: Chris_Paternal_Grandma_Ancestry-Myheritage_combined_raw_data_DODECAD_K12b
Distance: 3.1553% / 3.15534130 | ADC: 0.5x RC

58.4
Anatolian_BA



41.6
Hungary_1180BC



```

Individual ancient samples


```
Distance to:
Chris_Paternal_Grandma_Ancestry-Myheritage_combined_raw_data_DODECAD_K12b

4.01726275
TAQ003:Etruscan_Pre-Print_2021

4.25450350
C6-Villa_Magna_MA:R60:Antonio_2019

4.74620901
VEN001:Etruscan_Pre-Print_2021

4.76349661
TAQ009:Etruscan_Pre-Print_2021

5.08353224
C6-Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti_MA:R969:Antonio_2019

5.17595402
C6-Crypta_Balbi_Late_Antiquity:R107:Antonio_2019

5.26988615
C6-Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti_MA:R970:Antonio_2019

5.31591949
C6-S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia_Late_Antiquity:R121:Antonio_2019

5.52786577
C6-Villa_Magna_MA:R59:Antonio_2019

5.57070014
C6-Villa_Magna_MA:R1290:Antonio_2019

5.61226336
Crusader_Pit:SI53:Haber_2019

5.87559359
Szolad36:Amorim_2018

5.99593195
C6-Civitanova_Marche_Imperial_Rome:R835:Antonio_2019

6.12712820
Alteglofsheim_(ADH)_480-510AD_Female:AEHIb:Veeramah_2018

6.12948611
Szolad37:Amorim_2018

6.15876611
C6-Villa_Magna_MA:R57:Antonio_2019

6.16263742
Helladic_Logkas_MBA:Log02:Clemente_2021

6.23004013
C6-Cancelleria_MA:R1283:Antonio_2019

6.39113448
C6-S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia_Late_Antiquity:R120:Antonio_2019

6.42334025
Szolad31:Amorim_2018

6.47539960
Scythian:scy192:Krzewinska_2018_(Oct)

6.56521896
C6-Celio_Late_Antiquity:R36:Antonio_2019

6.56909431
TAQ011:Etruscan_Pre-Print_2021

6.78725276
C6-Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti_MA:R973:Antonio_2019

6.83180064
VEN013:Etruscan_Pre-Print_2021

6.85466994
VEN006:Etruscan_Pre-Print_2021

6.91081761
POP001:Etruscan_Pre-Print_2021

6.91698634
C6-Villa_Magna_MA:R54:Antonio_2019

6.95790198
C6-Villa_Magna_MA:R58:Antonio_2019

7.03550993
C6-Civitanova_Marche_Imperial_Rome:R836:Antonio_2019

7.21494976
VEN016:Etruscan_Pre-Print_2021

7.21498441
SE_Iberia_c3-4CE:I4054:Olalde_2019

7.39865528
C6-Villa_Magna_MA:R52:Antonio_2019

7.40105398
C6-Centocelle_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R49:Antonio_2019

7.48241271
TAQ022:Etruscan_Pre-Print_2021

7.55747974
C6-Celio_Late_Antiquity:R35:Antonio_2019

7.55799577
ETR007:Etruscan_Pre-Print_2021

7.59499177
Scythian:scy300:Krzewinska_2018_(Oct)

7.60064471
C6-Villa_Magna_MA:R56:Antonio_2019

7.68223926
Collegno121:Amorim_2018

7.74945159
VEN015:Etruscan_Pre-Print_2021

7.82592487
C5-S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia_Late_Antiquity:R122:Antonio_2019

7.85127378
Scythian:scy197:Krzewinska_2018_(Oct)

7.95282969
C6-Monterotondo_Imperial_Rome:R1549:Antonio_2019

8.01707553
ETR013:Etruscan_Pre-Print_2021

8.04860236
C6-Cancelleria_MA:R1287:Antonio_2019

8.08569107
C6-S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia_Late_Antiquity:R118:Antonio_2019

8.31499850
TAQ020:Etruscan_Pre-Print_2021

8.31530517
C6-Villa_Magna_MA:R65:Antonio_2019

8.38940403
C6-Via_Paisiello_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R131:Antonio_2019

8.67929145
ETR010:Etruscan_Pre-Print_2021

8.69166842
ETR014:Etruscan_Pre-Print_2021

8.89529651
ETR003:Etruscan_Pre-Print_2021

8.90611026
Szolad40:Amorim_2018

8.91872188
MOK17A:Zegarac_2021

9.03666421
C6-Villa_Magna_MA:R64:Antonio_2019

9.10106038
C6-Cancelleria_MA:R1285:Antonio_2019

9.14500957
C5-Mausole_di_Augusto_Late_Antiquity:R32:Antonio_2019

9.33819040
Szolad43:Amorim_2018

9.41448352
VEN017:Etruscan_Pre-Print_2021

9.49271826
Collegno36:Amorim_2018

9.51358502
Szolad19:Amorim_2018

9.56581936
VEN009:Etruscan_Pre-Print_2021

9.61418743
Prenestini_o_IA:R437:Antonio_2019

9.63754637
C6-Via_Paisiello_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R113:Antonio_2019

9.72141451
C6-Villa_Magna_MA:R53:Antonio_2019

9.74526552
VEN005:Etruscan_Pre-Print_2021

9.86003550
C6-Centocelle_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R47:Antonio_2019

9.87054203
C6-Necropolis_of_Monte_Agnese_Imperial_Rome:R1544:Antonio_2019

9.94544117
C6-Marcellino_&_Pietro_Imperial_Rome:R136:Antonio_2019

9.94802996
Thraco-Cimmerian:MJ-12:Jarve_2019

9.98224424
Via_Paisiello_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R111:Antonio_2019

10.04555125
TAQ021:Etruscan_Pre-Print_2021

10.05052735
C6-S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia_Late_Antiquity:R117:Antonio_2019

10.15897633
C6-Palestrina_Imperial_Rome:R436:Antonio_2019

10.34590740
Scythian:scy305:Krzewinska_2018_(Oct)

10.36007722
Collegno110:Amorim_2018

10.87518276
Vucedol:I3499:Mathieson_2018

10.96033302
Balkan_(Bulgaria)_IA:I5769:Mathieson_2018

11.10923490
VEN012:Etruscan_Pre-Print_2021

11.61198088
Szolad1:Amorim_2018

12.06786228
MAS003:Etruscan_Pre-Print_2021

12.13649867
I5015:Olalde_2018

12.26519058
Protovillanovan_IA:R1:Antonio_2019

12.36950686
Alamannic-Frankish-Female:STR300b:Veeramah_2018

12.64977075
C5-Via_Paisiello_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R114:Antonio_2019

12.94897679
ETR006:Etruscan_Pre-Print_2021

13.04649761
C5-Mausole_di_Augusto_Late_Antiquity:R30:Antonio_2019

13.22144470
MA2197:Damgaard_2018

13.27205711
C6-Marcellino_&_Pietro_Imperial_Rome:R137:Antonio_2019

13.28269927
MOK31:Zegarac_2021

13.30882790
C5-Centocelle_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R50:Antonio_2019

13.43849694
Collegno23:Amorim_2018

13.45630707
C7-Mausole_di_Augusto_Late_Antiquity:R33:Antonio_2019

13.59235815
C6-Centocelle_Necropolis_Imperial_Rome:R51:Antonio_2019

13.65937041
C6-Casale_del_Dolce_Imperial_Rome:R125:Antonio_2019

13.90484088
Helladic_Logkas_MBA:Log04:Clemente_2021

13.95289217
Bulgaria_EBA:Bul6:Mathieson_2018

13.96100641
Hungary_BA:I7043:Olalde_2018

13.97819731
VEN008:Etruscan_Pre-Print_2021






Target: Chris_Paternal_Grandma_Ancestry-Myheritage_combined_raw_data_DODECAD_K12b
Distance: 0.8216% / 0.82155276 | ADC: 0.5x RC

30.5
Alteglofsheim_(ADH)_480-510AD_Female



24.4
C6-Villa_Magna_MA



15.7
C6-Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti_MA



14.9
TAQ003



14.5
TAQ009




Target: Chris_Paternal_Grandma_Ancestry-Myheritage_combined_raw_data_DODECAD_K12b
Distance: 0.4074% / 0.40744942 | ADC: 0.25x RC

31.6
Alteglofsheim_(ADH)_480-510AD_Female



17.0
TAQ003



16.5
Szolad36



15.8
C6-Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti_MA



11.7
VEN016



7.4
C6-Crypta_Balbi_Late_Antiquity



```

----------

